# DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*​


> Ich hatte der Justitiarin des Verbandes am 10.02. 2014 das Angebot gemacht, sie in einem rein privaten Gespräch über unsere Recherchen und den in unseren Augen eventuell drohenden Konsequenzen für den Verband zu informieren.
> 
> Das war nicht gewollt, sie wollte statt dessen Dokumente zugesandt bekommen.
> 
> Nun hat der Verband ein Schriftstück.



Dass die (Kon)Fusion mehr schlecht als recht vorbereitet wurde, Inhaltliches an den Rand geschoben statt geklärt, und Finanzielles lieber unterm Tisch gehalten wurde, das merken immer mehr Leute, sogar erste Funktionäre der den Bundesverband tragenden Landesverbände sind da aufgewacht.

Dass, je größer eine Organisation ist, desto eher auch an irgendeiner Ecke mal gemauschelt wird, die Gefahr ist kaum von der Hand zu weisen.

Die Verhandlungsdelegationen, Geschäftsstellen und Präsidenten der beiden Altverbände VDSF und DAV machten da bei den Verhandlungen zur Fusion wohl keine Ausnahme - und im DAFV wird das wohl so weitergeführt.

Treuhandkonten der Altverbände hätten auch in den Bilanzen angegeben und detailliert beschrieben werden müssen. 

Wir haben uns ja viel mit dem Material beschäftigt, das die Verbände zur Fusion offenlegen mussten. Ebenso mit weiterem Material, das man auch frei zugänglich finden konnte.

Dabei sind wir dann auf ein Treuhandkonto des Ex-DAV gestossen, das wir in den Unterlagen zur Fusion aber nicht finden konnten.

Unter mehrfacher Umbenennung wird dieses Konto heute aktuell immer noch benutzt, um darüber auch aktuelle Veranstaltungen des DAFV laufen zu lassen und abzurechnen.

Früher im DAV wurde es wohl auch benutzt, um die mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit laut der Anweisung des BMF an die FA der Gemeinnützigkeit widersprechende Veranstaltungen des DAV zu finanzieren.

Wahrscheinlich war sich der DAV damals dieser Gefahr durchaus bewusst - sonst hätte man das alles ja über normale Verbandskonten, wie z. B. beim Zweckbetrieb Sport, abrechnen können, statt ein solches Treuhandkonto zu installieren.


*Sei es wie es sei - auf jeden Fall hätte das Konto bei der Fusion angegeben werden MÜSSEN.*

Diesbezüglich haken wir natürlich nach. 
Da dies, so die Vermutungen stimmen, durchaus gravierende juristische wie finanzielle Folgen haben kann für alle Betroffenen und den Bundesverband, wie auch nachfolgend für die Landesverbände und deren Vereine, sofern der Bundesverband hier nicht UMGEHEND handelt.

Daher haben wir die untenstehende Mail mit Fragen sowohl an die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, geschickt. 
Die als Präsidentin und insbesondere seit  dem Rücktritt/Rauswurf von Finanzvize Bauersfeld verantwortlich für Finanzen ist.

Ebenso an Bernd Pieper, der bis zum 08.02. 2014 Vize für Süßwasserangeln war, und damit verantwortlich ist für die seit Rechtskraft DAFV durchgeführten Veranstaltungen, deren rechtskonforme Ausführung und Finanzierung.

Da er seit dem 08. 02. Vize für Finanzen wurde, trifft sich das nun natürlich besonderes gut und er kann sicher schnellstens informieren.

Da wohl auch beide Geschäftsstellen auf Grund ihrer engen Zusammenarbeit seit der (Kon)Fusion in die Sache involviert sind, ging das Schreiben auch an die Geschäftsstellen in Berlin und Offenbach.

Und da ich auf Grund der Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit durchaus meine Zweifel an der Erkenntnisfähigkeit brisanter Inhalte oben genannter Personen und Institutionen habe, habe ich das auch noch an die Justitiarin des DAFV, Rechtsanwältin Kiera, mitgeschickt.

Hier nun die Mail mit unseren Fragen:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, sehr geehrter Herr Pieper,
> nach meinem Kenntnisstand tragen Sie die Verantwortung und Zuständigkeit für den Finanzbereich des DAFV.
> Somit bitte ich Sie zeitnah, spätestens jedoch bis zum 28.02. 2014, um Stellungnahme zu meinen Fragen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knispel (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Au, au - wenn ich die Stellungnahme von Herrn Q. so lese beschleicht mich das dumme Gefühl, hier tritt ein Mensch von einem Fettnäpfchen ins andere und gibt noch öffentlich zu, dass nationale und internationale Wettangeln betrieben werden .... 
PS : Ein altes chinesisches Sprichwort sagt : DER MUND IST DAS TOR DES UNGLÜCKS !


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Das ist das eine - darum geht's hier aber nur in zweiter Linie..

Interessanter ist die Frage, ob und wann das Konto in den DAFV überführt wurde, wo das in den Bilanzen/Dokumenten steht - und was das z. B. auch für die Fusion bedeuten kann, wenn da nicht rechtmäßig gearbeitet wurde, wer dann da letztlich verantwortlich ist, ob deswegen der BV seine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren kann und nachfolgend eben auch die den BV tragenden LV und die Vereine aus den LV, die jetzt nicht rechtzeitig reagieren...

Fragen über Fragen über Fragen.........

Jetzt warten wir aber erst mal ab, wie der Bundesverband auf die recht einfach und schnell zu beantwortenden Fragen aus der Mail antworten wird, die anderen Fragen kommen dann danach..


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Au, au - wenn ich die Stellungnahme von Herrn Q. so lese beschleicht mich das dumme Gefühl, hier tritt ein Mensch von einem Fettnäpfchen ins andere und gibt noch öffentlich zu, dass nationale und internationale Wettangeln betrieben werden ....
> PS : Ein altes chinesisches Sprichwort sagt : DER MUND IST DAS TOR DES UNGLÜCKS !



Vorallem ...incl. Party- Veranstaltung.
Zitat:"*Dadurch fallen aber auch Kosten an die für andere Veranstaltungen nicht **üblich  sind, wie z.B. für eine professionelle Moderatorin, Bühnenaufbau am  Platz der Verlosung oder auch ein Showact zur Abschlussveranstaltung."*

Das nennt man dann Hegefischen.   #6

@Thomas

Eine Antwort auf Deine Frage wirste nicht bekommen. 
Müsste Dir ja eigentlich klar sein.

In diesem kritischen Fall kann man als DAFV nur schweigen.


----------



## pro-release (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Mit dem AB, bzw. Dir wird keine Kommunikation mehr stattfinden. Egal wie einfach die Fragen gestellt sind. 

Die von Dir angeblich aufgebrachten LV´s werden die Angelegenheit  zur Sprache bringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Coool, was Du alles weisst (woher auch immer)..

Ich warte das mal in aller Ruhe ab .....



Sharpo schrieb:


> In diesem kritischen Fall kann man als DAFV nur schweigen.


Ich würde da aber an deren Stelle schnellstens handeln und das klären und zwar offensiv auch nach aussen (siehe ADAC, was rauskommt, wenn man versucht zu mauscheln ..)....

Ich denke eher, die sind mir dankbar, dass sie das nun anfangen können zu lösen..

Bei dem was da alles drohen könnte....

Und die wissen ja lange genug, an Hand unser Fragen, an Hand der Nachfragen diverser Landesverbände, dass es zu den Finanzen viel Klärungsbedarf gibt..


Aber natürlich, was weiss ich schon................................


----------



## pro-release (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Naja, das ist doch offensichtlich. Wann wurde denn zum letzten Mal auf deine Fragen eingegangen? Ich würde das auch so handhaben. Der Verband kann nur verlieren wenn er mit dem AB kommuniziert. Transparenz an anderer, neutraler Stelle, wär dennoch sehr wichtig.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Neutraler Stelle?

Was wäre diese neutrale Stelle? Eine Redaktion die keine kritischen Fragen stellt und nicht die Finger in die Wunde legt?
Die sich mit blablabla der Frau Dr. H.-K. zufrieden gibt? Oder wäre die neutrale Stelle ein Bericht von der Sendung Monitor im Fernsehn?

Oder wäre die neutrale Stelle das Finanzamt, die Steuerprüfung?

Klar, Thomas wühlt im Dreck. Kann dem DAFV nur unangenehm sein. Nur komisch, dass einige in den LV oder auch DAFV ihm Haufenweise diesen Dreck liefern.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Marc_79 schrieb:


> Nö, er wühlt nicht im Dreck, er wirft damit...




Ich hoffe er trifft damit die Richtigen.  

Findest Du die Sache mit dem Konto normal?
Sind für Dich Hegefischen mit Party- u. Wettbewerbscharacter Hegefischen?
Ist das Hege von Fischbeständen?

Usw.

Ich weiss, Schwarzgeldkonten und Steuerhinterziehung gehören heute mittlerweile zum guten Ton. Unrechtsbewusstsein geht bei solchen Straftaten gegen Null.
Prominenz macht es ja vor.


----------



## pro-release (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Guter Journalismus und das negative an Fragenkatalogen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA15g56wDvw

Wenn das AB nicht von Beginn an so fordernd gewesen wäre...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Nur zur Klarstellung (füge ich auch noch vorne im Artikel ein):
Ich hatte der Justitiarin des Verbandes am 10.02. 2014 das Angebot gemacht, sie in einem rein privaten Gespräch über unsere Recherchen und den in unseren Augen eventuell drohenden Konsequenzen für den Verband zu informieren.

Das war nicht gewollt, sie wollte statt dessen Dokumente zugesandt bekommen.

Nun hat der Verband ein Schriftstück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Ich hab noch nie was groß zu Frau Kiera geschrieben.
Und es war das Angebot eines Telefonates, kein Treffen.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



> Vor allem trifft es sich und seine Anhänger. Seine Glaubwürdigkeit hat er schon verspielt.
> 
> Auf den Rest geh ich nicht ein, sachliche Diskussion und AB passen nicht zusammen. Solange der Admin sich weigert zu anderen Themen belastbare Fakten zu nennen muss ich leider davon ausgehen das die Sache mit dem Konto schlicht erfunden ist...




Aus rein rechtlichen Gründen kann und darf man sicherlich nicht alles veröffentlichen.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



> Und warum sollte sie sich mit einem Menschen treffen der sie seit Monaten Beleidigt? Du hast doch schon lange gezeigt das du an einem Dialog kein Interesse hast sondern lieber Monologe führst um die Klickzahlen hoch zu halten, also warum sollte man dir mehr Futter geben?




Auch da muss nicht nicht so empfindlich sein. Beleidigungen, Mobbing etc. gehören auch zum guten Ton im DAFV/ VDSF.
Ich erinnere mal an den Ton gegenüber den Querulanten zur "Fusion"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Neutraler Stelle?
> 
> Was wäre diese neutrale Stelle? Eine Redaktion die keine kritischen Fragen stellt und nicht die Finger in die Wunde legt?.



 Der Bewerber für den DAFV Journalisten-Preis :q


----------



## Brotfisch (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Was ist das hier für ein thread? Über Methoden und Fehler von Journalismus? Über Mobbing in Angelverbänden?

Es kommt aus meiner Sicht nicht darauf an, ob der Verband Thomas antwortet. Es kommt darauf an, dass der Verband prüft, ob hier eine rechtswidrige Situation entstanden ist und wie er sie diese ggf. bereinigt. 

Durch die Berichterstattung haben die Landesverbände bzw. der Verbandsausschuss die Möglichkeit, Fragen zu stellen bzw. auf Korrekturen zu drängen.

Ich schätze den Reifegrad der Organisation nicht so ein, dass sie damit offensiv oder gar öffentlich wahrnehmbar umgeht. Schade an sich. Es wäre eine gute Gelegenheit zu zeigen, dass man eigene Fehler angeht und Konsequenzen daraus zieht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was ist das hier für ein thread? Über Methoden und Fehler von Journalismus? Über Mobbing in Angelverbänden?
> 
> Es kommt aus meiner Sicht nicht darauf an, ob der Verband Thomas antwortet. Es kommt darauf an, dass der Verband prüft, ob hier eine rechtswidrige Situation entstanden ist und wie er sie diese ggf. bereinigt.
> 
> ...


Du hasts verstanden, danke...

Ich hatte ja nicht umsonst das Angebot gemacht, sie nur mal telefonisch über unseren Informationsstand zu informieren, damit die reagieren können..

War ja so nicht gewollt.......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an, dass der Verband prüft, ob hier eine rechtswidrige Situation entstanden ist und wie er sie diese ggf. bereinigt.



Der Verband scheint ja keine rechtswidrige Situation zu erkennen, ansonsten hätte man ja vermutlich bereits im Vorfeld reagiert und erst gar keine rechtswidrige Situation entstehen lassen. Da man das Personal sicherlich an Hand Ihrer fachlichen Qualifikationen ausgewählt hat und alle Positionen sicherlich auch nur danach besetzt wurden, vermute ich erst einmal alles im legalen Bereich. 

Sollte das aber nicht der Fall sein, wird dieses bei der Prüfung durch die zuständigen Behörden auffallen. Naja, und dann ist ein "bereinigen" u.U. nicht mehr so einfach...

 Interessant wäre ein "vergessenes Konto" - sollte es denn doch so sein -  für den gesamten Fusionsprozess 


Wie man hier oben im Norden munkelt, interessieren sich bereits "andere" neben dem AB für Angelverbände und Vereine.


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



> das Verhalten des Admins nebst *Sockenpuppe* ...



Alter! Jetzt musste Onkel George erst mal gockeln. Ich bin zu alt für den Scheixx. |bigeyes

Vielleicht sollten wir erst einmal abwarten was Sache ist, bevor wir uns die Frisuren ruinieren, indem wir uns die Köpflein einhauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Ich seh das auch alles absolut gelassen.

Jetzt hat der Verband die Infos, die sie auf schriftlichem Wege wollten und kann entsprechend reagieren und alles ins Reine bringen - falls notwendig.

Oder aufklären, wenn alles paletti wäre...

Die haben nun eine große Chance, sich als kompetent zu präsentieren.


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



> Was Sache ist ist klar, der Admin treibt weiter seinen Privatkrieg gegen den Verband um die Klickzahlen hoch zu halten.



Lass uns mal zu Gunsten unserer Anglerkollegen annehmen, dass sich hier jeder Angler (s)ein eigenes Bild von der Sache macht. Wozu haben wir unsere Rüben. 

Ich selber bin grundsätzlich eher ein Verfechter von Zurückhaltung und Diplomatie in solchen Angelegenheiten. In der Politik beobachte ich aber zunehmend den Effekt, dass Funktionsträger auf genau diese Höflichkeit setzen. Natürlich nicht um Klickzahlen zu generieren. Aber um Pfründe zu (be)halten. Aussitzen und weiter machen wie bisher. Deshalb kann(!) es gelegentlich sinnvoll sein wenn sich der ein oder andere Forstarbeiter findet, um mal ein bisschen die Axt durch den Wald zu schwingen. 

Ob das in diesem wie in jedem anderen Einzelfall jeweils die richtige Methode ist, kann ich nur schlecht bis gar nicht beurteilen. Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## Knispel (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



> Abwarten? Was Sache ist ist klar, der Admin treibt weiter seinen Privatkrieg gegen den Verband um die Klickzahlen hoch zu halten. Viele Behauptungen, wenig bis keine Beweise. So ist das halt wenn man Stammtischbrüdern eine Plattform bietet. Der Witz ist ja das hier einige gar nicht merken welchen Flurschaden sie anrichten wegen der paar Werbekröten. Wenn es denn um die Sache gehen würde könnte man ja sachlich Diskutieren, das Problem dabei ist das Sachliche Diskussionen zäh und langweilig sind und keine 100k Klicks generieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Solange das gegenüber selbst Inkompetent gibt und mit unbewiesenen Tatsachenbehauptungen kommt gibt es schlicht keinen Grund dazu. Belege erst einmal deine Aussagen, danach kann man weiter sehen...


 
Mein lieber @ Marc,

was regst du dich eigentlich so auf. Wenn etwas nicht stimmt, wird der Verband sicher wissen, welche Konsequenzen er gegenüber dem AB ziehen muss. Wenn es aber stimmt, hoffe ich doch das die endlich einmal reinen Tisch machen. Deine Beschimpfungen gegenüber dem AB und einigen Usern bringen garnichts. Belege doch einfach das Gegenteil. Flurschaden ist nicht zu befürchten, wenn die Behauptungen seitens des AB sich als unwahr herausstellen sollte.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



> ...Was Sache ist ist klar, der Admin treibt weiter seinen Privatkrieg gegen den Verband um die Klickzahlen hoch zu halten. Viele Behauptungen, wenig bis keine Beweise. So ist das halt wenn man Stammtischbrüdern eine Plattform bietet...



Der Sinn von Pressearbeit, Pressefreiheit,... geht dir komplett ab, wie?!

 Die Qualität , der Stil & Beweggründe von Thomas Arbeit sind hier aber _*nicht das Thema*_!

 Kannst du etwas anderes als pesten & Nebelkerzen werfen?
 Äußer dich doch bitte mal _inhaltlich_ zum Umgang mit [edit by Admin]konten an der Bilanz vorbei, etc. #c


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Das ist doch nichts Neues, knispel.

Seitdem hier über die Machenschaften des Verbandes / der Verbände geschrieben und diskutiert wird, hat es schon zig solche selbsternannten Verbandsanwälte gegeben, die in fast schon beleidigender Weise versuchen, von dem ganzen Müll abzulenken, indem sie Thomas, die Redaktion oder andere hier Schreibende persönlich blöd anmachen. Bis jetzt konnten wir in allen Punkten belegen, dass unsere Verlautbarungen Hand und Fuß hatten. Keiner von uns würde es wagen, eine nicht beweisbare Behauptung aufzustellen, zumal es ja durchaus schon vorgekommen ist, dann auch zu Lasten der Steuerzahler für nichts und wieder nichts einen Amtsgericht und eine Staatsanwaltschaft auf uns anzusetzen.
Und deshalb bin ich nicht nur überzeugt, sondern auch ziemlich sicher, dass die hier veröffentlichten Fragen bald schon auch von anderer Seite gestellt werden und man sich dort nicht damit zufrieden geben wird, wenn es keine Antwort darauf gibt. :m

...und jetzt bitte nur noch konkret zu dem hier eröffneten Thema. Den Restmüll werde ich kommentarlos dahin packen, wo er hingehört!


----------



## Knispel (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Äußer dich doch bitte mal _inhaltlich_ zum Umgang mit Schwarzkonten an der Bilanz vorbei, etc. #c


 
Nenne es doch bitte nicht "Schwarzkonten" - so etwas ist bestimmt verboten - vergessene Abwicklungskonten hören sich besser an.#h
Aber trotzdem - als ich noch Vereinsvorsitzender war, hätte ich meinen Kassenwart in den Hintern getreten, wenn er solch ein Konto vergessen hätte anzugeben ....|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Ich habe das NIE anders bezeichnet wie als Treuhandkonto.

Ob und in wie weit das korrekt mit aufgeführt wurde oder eben nicht, ist ja genau die Fragestellung.

Und dass dies ja laut dem einfach nachlesbaren Interview klar ein Konto des DAV war, von diesem kontrolliert, kann man so konstatieren.

Angesichts der vorliegenden Ausschreibungen zu den Veranstaltungen, die seit Jahren unter DAV und auch bis heute aktuell unter Rechtskraft DAFV über dieses Konto (unter den verschiedenen Namen, aber immer das gleiche Konto) abgewickelt wurden und werden, sind die Fragen nach Übernahme dieses Kontos in den DAFV sicher mehr als  berechtigt  - und der DAFV müsste sich da dringend damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Im Grunde ist es doch so einfach wie simpel.
Der DAFV kann durch eine bessere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, durch mehr Transparenz, mehr Demokratie, durch Kommunikation mit der Basis,  durch Einhaltung seiner Satzung etc. dem AB dermaßen die Luft ablassen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir nix mehr zu meckern hätten, sondern einen guten Bundesverband für Angler bekommen würden....


----------



## Werner1 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

na ja über den Stil der hier geführten Diskussionen will ich mich mal nicht äussern, das ist in vielen anderen Foren auch nicht besser. Ob es ein Privatkrieg mit Schmutz ist oder auch nicht, ist mir auch egal.

In diesem Thread geht es um eine Tatsache. Die ist richtig oder falsch. Also entweder gibt es dieses Konto oder nicht. Wenn es das gibt, muss geprüft werden ob damit alles rechtmässig läuft. Wenn das so ist, hat der Bundesverband die große Chance den "Unterstellungen" des Thomas Finkbeiner entgegen zu treten (mit allen Mitteln die man will).

Sollte da was nicht in Ordnung sein, muss es Konsequenzen geben. Ein Verein hat nach Recht und Gesetz geführt zu werden, auch weil es um Mitgliedsbeiträge geht und nicht um irgendwelche Geldbeträge die je nach Gutdünken einzelner (Gruppen) zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich hoffe die angeschriebenen nutzen Ihre Chance, in welcher Richtung auch immer....

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Werner1 schrieb:


> Also entweder gibt es dieses Konto oder nicht.


Kann Dir jeder bestätigen, der eine der zig Ausschreibungen zu den Veranstaltungen des Ex-DAV und seit Rechtskraft des DAFV, auch dessen Veranstaltungen, vorliegen hat.

Jeder Landes- und Spezialverband hat aktuell erst vor kurzem von der Berliner Geschäftsstelle die entsprechenden Ausschreibungen bekommen (Angeltreff Feeder, Vereine etc.), auf denen wiederum genau dieses Konto aufgeführt ist..

Wens interessiert,  der braucht nur bei seinem LV nachfragen und sich die Ausschreibung zuschicken lassen.


----------



## Werner1 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann Dir jeder bestätigen, der eine der zig Ausschreibungen zu den Veranstaltungen des Ex-DAV und seit Rechtskraft des DAFV, auch dessen Veranstaltungen vorliegen hat.
> 
> Jeder Landesverband hat aktuell erst vor kurzem von der Berliner Geschäftsstelle die entsprechenden Ausschreibungen bekommen (Angeltreff Feeder, Vereine etc.), auf denen wiederum genau dieses Konto aufgeführt ist..
> 
> Wens interessiert, der braucht nur bei seinem LV nachfragen und sich die Ausschreibung zuschicken lassen.


 
ich wollte damit eigentlich eher ausdrücken das es hier um Fakten geht, die man eindeutig beantworten kann. 

Wenn man denn alles im Grünen Bereich hat, kann man ein Lächeln aufsetzen und dem Finkbeiner "was um die Ohren hauen".

Sollte es nicht so sein, so nennt man die Absage eines Telefongespräches wohl schlechtes Krisenmanagement.

Kein Antwort auf dieses Schreiben ist wohl die schlechteste Möglichkeit. Entspricht auch wohl eher nicht das, was den Mitgliedern gerecht werden würde.  

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Werner1 schrieb:


> ich wollte damit eigentlich eher ausdrücken das es hier um Fakten geht, die man eindeutig beantworten kann.
> 
> Wenn man denn alles im Grünen Bereich hat, kann man ein Lächeln aufsetzen und dem Finkbeiner "was um die Ohren hauen".
> 
> ...



Ich würde eine Antwort vom Verband auf meine Fragen, dass alles in Ordnung war und wenn das belegt wird (wo also das Konto in den Unterlagen stand oder wann es dem DAFV zugeführt wurde), wie immer selbstverständlich sofort veröffentlichen, keine Frage...

Jede andere Antwort natürlich auch - und dann aber, je nach Antwort,  auch wieder nachfragen...

Wie gesagt, nicht das Konto ist die Frage (das ist klar), sondern der Umgang damit.

Das haben wir eben gefragt (und nicht behauptet, siehe Eingangsposting,...)....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann Dir jeder bestätigen, der eine der zig Ausschreibungen zu den Veranstaltungen des Ex-DAV und seit Rechtskraft des DAFV, auch dessen Veranstaltungen, vorliegen hat.
> 
> Jeder Landes- und Spezialverband hat aktuell erst vor kurzem von der Berliner Geschäftsstelle die entsprechenden Ausschreibungen bekommen (Angeltreff Feeder, Vereine etc.), auf denen wiederum genau dieses Konto aufgeführt ist..
> 
> Wens interessiert,  der braucht nur bei seinem LV nachfragen und sich die Ausschreibung zuschicken lassen.


----------



## Werner1 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

dann harren wir der Dinge die geschehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Natürlich würde da dann nachgefragt werden, ist doch logisch...

Zum Alter der Anweisung:
Die Sektsteuer führte der Kaiser ein zur Finanzierung der Flotte vor dem  ersten Weltkrieg...

Auch die gilt noch..................

Aber darum gehts ja hier nicht.

Hier gehts erst mal drum, ob die von den Altverbänden das alles rechtmäßig gemacht haben bei der Fusion mit Anführung und detaillierter Darstellung aller Konten..

Und ob der DAFV, seit in Verantwortung, auch alles so gemacht hat, wie es rechtlich notwendig ist, mit diesem auch aktuell für DAFV-Veranstaltungen genutzten Konto (wie gesagt, siehe Ausschreibungen).

Oder eben nicht...


Danach alles weitere...

Immer eines nach dem anderen....


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Zwischendurch mal gefragt.

Solch ein Ander- oder Treuhandkonto wird doch in aller Regel von einem Rechtsanwalt oder Notar verwaltet...
gibt es diesbezüglich belastbare Unterlagen?

Danke

PS:
Und so unüblich sind solche Konten in der Vereinswelt nicht, wenn es z.B. um Sponsorengelder, bzw. deren Verwaltung geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Zwischendurch mal gefragt.
> 
> Solch ein Ander- oder Treuhandkonto wird doch in aller Regel von einem Rechtsanwalt oder Notar verwaltet...
> gibt es diesbezüglich belastbare Unterlagen?
> ...




Natürlich kann man die nutzen, das war nie die Frage.

Die Frage war, ob dieses Konto als Konto des Ex-Dav, wie rechtlich nötig, bei der Fusion offen gelegt wurde oder nicht.

Und ob und wann das dann in den DAFV überführt wurde, der das immer noch benutzt...


Von einem Notar war in Herrn Quingers Ausführungen nichts zu lesen (siehe Interview).

Ob da nun ein Notar dabei war, bei den 10-Augen, wie er es zu dem Konto ausgeführt hatte, weiss ich nicht:


> Das wurde laut Steffen Quinger von der Verbands- und Geschäftsführung im DAV aktiv betrieben und war demnach ein dem DAV zu zurechnendes Konto.
> 
> Bei der Kontrolle von Abrechnungen im Verband herrscht ein 10 Augen-Prinzip, zu denen ich letztendlich auch die dafür zuständigen Kassenprüfer bzw. Revisoren zähle.
> ........................


----------



## Werner1 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



> Nö, eben nicht. Die Fragen sind ja wieder auf Finkbeiner Art gestellt. Zeigt man ihm die stellen an denen das Konto aufgeführt ist heißt es sofort: Der Verband unterhält ein Konto für Wettfischen, alle Angelvereine die nicht sofort austreten verlieren ihre Gemeinnützigkeit!!! Liest man ja schon so im Eingangspost. Gibt wohl keine Munition mehr, warum müsste man sonst eine 20 Jahre alte Anweisung immer und immer wieder hochkochen...


 

Ich mag so manche Unsachlichkeit in einigen Threads ja auch nicht, aber die Fragen habe ich mir gerade nochmal durchgelesen, die wirken auf mich sehr sachlich. 

welche 20 Jahre alte Anweisung ist denn hier gemeint, habe ich was überlesen oder bin ich nur Unwissend?

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Werner1 schrieb:


> welche 20 Jahre alte Anweisung ist denn hier gemeint, habe ich was überlesen oder bin ich nur Unwissend?
> 
> Gruß
> Werner



Die Anweisung des BMF an die Länder/FA, wie Gemeinschafts/Hegefischen von der Gemeinnützigkeit widersprechenden Wettfischen zu unterscheiden sind und dass bei Wettfischen die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen wäre.

Link:
http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Muss doch noch mal nachaken....

Wieviel Geld ist denn auf diesem Konto, bzw. war denn zu "Fusionszeiten" auf diesem?
Nur so zur Einordnung und weiteren Diskussionsgrundlage.

Zudem kann ich mich des Eindruckes nicht erwehren, dass immerfort neues "Informationsmaterial" von "gefrusteten LV-Präsis" zugespielt wird, um sich (aus dessen Denkweise und Sicht) "lästiger" Zeitgenossen zu entledigen.
Was war da nochmal mit Bauersfeld?
Nun Quinger... 
und wer ist der Nächste ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Muss doch noch mal nachaken....
> 
> Wieviel Geld ist denn auf diesem Konto, bzw. war denn zu "Fusionszeiten" auf diesem?
> Nur so zur Einordnung und weiteren Diskussionsgrundlage.



Da das Konto von uns nirgends in den Fusionsunterlagen zu finden war (wo es hingehört hätte, da eindeutig dem DAV gehörend, unabhängig davon, wie viel drauf war), ist das nicht zu sagen, wie viel da zu welchem Zeitpunkt drauf war. Dass die Offenlegung aller Konten und Unterlagen unabhängig vom Wert aber laut Gesetz (UmwG) notwendig war (haben wir auch damals schon mehrfach drauf hingewiesen), wird niemand abstreiten wollen. Ebensowenig wohl, das da ziemliche Summen drüber gelaufen sein müssen zur Abwicklung der ganzen Veranstaltungen. In dem Zusammenhang könnte es auch noch interessant werden - Stichwort Sponsoren aus dem Interview - ob und von wem da evtl. Spendenbescheinigungen ausgestellt wurden....

Weil so viel unklar ist, haben wir ja nachgefragt...

Natürlich werden da jetzt mit Sicherheit Schlachten geschlagen, die man besser vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt hätte (Deutschland, einig Anglerland? Warum in diesen VDSF eintreten und jetzt jammern?? War doch alles vorhersehbar und vorhergesagt)........

Nicht, dass wir das nicht zigfach angemahnt hätten, solche Dinge vernünftig VOR einer Fusion zu lösen.

Egal ob es um Finanzen geht wie hier, um die Frage zu den Zielen, wie auch zu vernünftigem Personal.

Und nun fällt denen eben auf die Zehen, was sie trotz zigfacher und jahrelanger Warnungen (und beileibe nicht nur von uns) nicht beachtet oder schlicht ignoriert haben.



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ....
> Was war da nochmal mit Bauersfeld?
> Nun Quinger...
> und wer ist der Nächste ?



Der Nächste? 
Oder die Nächsten??

Ich würde mal auf die Präsidiumsmitglieder des DAFV tippen (inkl. Jugend), die mit diesen DSAV gegründet haben.


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Bitte im Zusammenhang zitieren. 
Danke


PS: Da fällt mir ein, was macht eigentlich die VDSF GmbH?
Oder sind da deine Quellen - evtl. aus Selbstschutz - verschlossener?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Alles zu seiner Zeit, sind wir auch noch dran..
Genau wie an den DAV-Grundstücken...

Dass das in diesem DAFV nicht nur an einer Ecke nicht stimmt (man könnte es auch "gesammelte Missetaten" titulieren, oder "das "Beste" aus 2 Verbänden vereint"..), sollte auch jeder inzwischen mitgekriegt haben - selbst die, welche uns immer als Schwarzseher verunglimpften wegen unserer jahrelangen Warnungen ..

Jetzt sollten die eben endlich mal anfangen aufzuräumen, statt vertanen Chancen hinterher zu träumen..


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Nächste?
> Oder die Nächsten??
> 
> Ich würde mal auf die Präsidiumsmitglieder des DAFV tippen (inkl. Jugend), die mit diesen DSAV gegründet haben.



"Die Informanten" die jetzt so freizügig Unterlagen an Euch weiterreichen sind trotzdem immernoch die, die der Fusion zugestimmt haben.

Was ist für eine dreckige Doppelmoral...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Warum seid ihr vom DAV dann einstimmig eingetreten?

Und habt alle eure Versprechen gebrochen. Von wegen Fusion nur mit festschreiben wichtiger Punkte, ohne Zeitdruck, nur auf Augenhöhe?

Weil der LAV Brandenburg dem DAV sagte, wenn man nicht fusioniere, treten sie aus?

Und weil dann auch Sachsen umgekippt ist?

Und am schlimmsten die Bayern - austreten, und vorher der Fusion zustimmen - hätten die mit Niedersachsen dagegen gestimmt, wäre das jetzige Desaster ausgeblieben.

Das sind die 3 Hauptschuldigen für mich....

Was hat aber das alles mit Frage zu tun, ob dieses Konto rechtmäßig angeführt wurde und so, dass die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht gefährdet wird dadurch?

Eben - nix................


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum seid ihr vom DAV dann einstimmig eingetreten?
> 
> Und alle eure Versprechen gebrochen von wegen festschreiben wichtiger Punkte, ohne Zeitdruck, nur auf Augenhöhe?
> 
> ...



Einfach nochmal meine Frage durchlesen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was hat aber das alles mit Frage zu tun, ob dieses Konto rechtmäßig angeführt wurde und so, dass die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht gefährdet wird dadurch?
> 
> Eben - nix................


Du hattest nix gefragt, sondern festgestellt.

Ja, auch ich halte die Moral in den Verbänden (Altverbandsübergreifend) größtenteils für diskutabel - wundert Dich aber nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## Jose (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

ich will die CD :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> "Die Informanten" die jetzt so freizügig Unterlagen an Euch weiterreichen sind trotzdem immernoch die, die der Fusion zugestimmt haben.
> 
> Was ist für eine dreckige Doppelmoral...


 
 Meine Meinung: Der DAV wäre finanziell absehbar in (noch größere) Schieflage geraten. Darum hat man sich unter das Dach des VDSF geflüchtet. Wer es nicht bereits zuvor wusste stellte nun fest, was für Typen dort hocken und dass es um alles andere geht, bloß nicht ums Angeln.

 Und jetzt versuchen einige Leute, schmutzige Wäsche zu waschen und ihr vielleicht doch etwas belastetes Gewissen zu beruhigen.

 Genau genommen sind mir die Gründe für diese Informationsweitergabe auch Wurscht. Das ist nur ein weiteres Indiz dafür, dass dieser zerstrittene und teils einfach nicht mehr klar denkfähige Haufen keines der Probleme normaler Angler lösen wird. Die Wahl der Präsidentin war nur ein Puzzlestein im Gesamteindruck.

 Wer auch immer einen (meinetwegen nicht-gemeinnützigen) Anglerverband mit dem Ziel, die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten aus der Taufe hebt: Meine Mitgliedschaft und mein Engagement hat dieser Verband sicher.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

@Naturliebhaber:
Mir fällt da gerade noch ein, dass der DAV doch seine Mitglieder vor einem Jahr nochmal extra und zusätzlich zur Kasse gebeten hatte. Und dass obwohl es ja dieses gefüllte und ominöse "Treuhandkonto" schon damals gegeben hat.
Soviel zum Thema Transparenz gegen über den Mitgliedern!!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Marc_79 schrieb:


> Hörst du dich eigentlich selbst gerne reden oder warum zitierst du dich ständig selbst? Wie schon gesagt werden deine aussagen auch durch das ständige wiederholen nicht wahr...



Ich bin heute zwangsweise einige Male über deine erleuchtenden Beiträge gestolpert. Was willst du uns mitteilen?

Oder bist du zufällig Teil des Problems? #h


----------



## Hezaru (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Die Nachfrage (Mail) von Thomas ist doch in Ordnung.
Das Angebot zum persönlichen Gesprach oder Telephonat ist auch sehr fair.
Das Schreiben ist weder unverschämt noch beleidigend oder sonstwas.
Ist alles sauber schreibt man zurück so und so siehts aus, alles sauber.
Müssen die vom Dafv zwar nicht machen, ist aber wünschenswert.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

#d#d#dmuss ja wahnsinnig Spaß machen #q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



> Habt ihr euch jetzt auf die Astosurfer Taktik geeinigt? Kleiner Tipp: Die funktioniert nicht und wirft nur ein schlechtes Bild auf euch. Weiter oben hab ich übrigens schon mal was geschrieben was meine Organisation betrifft, aber dazu müsste man sich ja mal mit dem Inhalt beschäftigen...



Wer ist "euch"?

 Ist habe ich der Vergangenheit des Öfteren mit Thomas, Honeyballs oder Ralles Meinung überkreuz gelegen. In dieser Sache hier stimme ich mit ihrer Meinung allerdings 1:1 überein.

 Der DAFV ist ein Paradebeispiel für Führungsinkompetenz und Ignorieren der eigenen Mitglieder. Störenfriede werden kaltgestellt oder, wie die Unterfranken gerade beweisen, einfach mal ausgeschlossen. Genau so stelle ich mir eine Interessenvertretung vor. #d


----------



## Jose (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



> Hörst du dich eigentlich selbst gerne reden oder warum zitierst du dich ständig selbst?...



nöö, thomas ist ein ekel, so eins, dass er sich noch nicht mal gerne selber hört, also beisst er in den sauren apfel und zitiert und zitiert. meiner meinung nach nicht oft und nachdrücklich genug, bei der dickfelligkeit  mancher ABler. 
verschwiegene konten sind verschwiegene konten, ob Schwartzer-konten oder nur angler-abzockende.
egal, @Marc_79, schreib du ruhig, ein Marc de Champagne hat mehr drauf...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Leute, Leute, Leute - nicht persönlich aufeinander losgehen hier bitte..

Darf jeder seine Meinung haben und vertreten.

Danke....


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber:
> Mir fällt da gerade noch ein, dass der DAV doch seine Mitglieder vor einem Jahr nochmal extra und zusätzlich zur Kasse gebeten hatte. *Und dass obwohl es ja dieses gefüllte und ominöse "Treuhandkonto" schon damals gegeben hat.*
> Soviel zum Thema Transparenz gegen über den Mitgliedern!!!



Endlich mal ne Info, mit der man was anfangen kann:
Du hast also Informationen, dass dieses Konto gefüllt war...
Dann hast du sicher auch Belege dafür, oder ?
Ich wäre dir sehr verbunden, wenn du uns an deinem Wissen, über dieses "gefüllte, ominöse Konto" teilhaben lassen würdest.

Zudem warte ich noch, bis jemand ein Konto aus dem Hut zaubert, von welchem aus Dr.Arlinghaus in seiner wissenschaftlichen Arbeit unterstützt wurde und welches auch, sicherlich "ominös und gefüllt war".
Ich meine, er wird ja immer gern zitiert und hofiert, unterstützt wurde er aber sicher durch ominöse Gelder vom DAV...

Nehmts mir nicht übel, 
aber das läuft hier aus dem Ruder...


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Naja, da könntest Du sogar recht haben, dass ich mich da irre, Blauzahn.
Vielleicht war dieses Konto gar nicht gefüllt, sondern die daraus finanzierten Veranstaltungen in 2013 sind über Kontokorrent- bzw. Dispositionskredit gelaufen #c. Ich war jetzt in meinem blinden Eifer einfach davon ausgegangen, dass man nur dann etwas aus einem Konto bezahlen kann, wenn dieses auch eine Deckung aufweist. Das ist natürlich falsch, entschuldigung!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Ob da Geld drauf war oder nicht ist wurscht - kann man ja kurz vorher leerräumen..

Dann hätten sie es schon schließen müssen und nicht weiterverwenden dürfen, um es nicht angeben zu müssen. 

Fakt ist, Herr Quinger gibt klar an, dass dies ein Konto des DAV war, über das DAV-Veranstaltungen abgewickelt wurden.

Und das vom DAV kontrolliert wurde (10-Augen-Prinzip), für die Veranstaltungen jedes Jahr waren das ja schon zigtausende an Startgeldern (siehe Ausschreibungen)..

Also hätte es bei der Fusion angegeben werden müssen.

Benutzt wurde es ja auch nach den Ausschreibungen für Veranstaltungen unter Rechtskraft DAFV..

Und auch aktuell für die jetzt ausgeschriebenen Veranstaltungen.

Es muss also irgendwie in den DAFV gekommen sein...

Frei und plötzlich zugeflogen??

Ich denke, eher nicht......


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Naja, da könntest Du sogar recht haben, dass ich mich da irre, Blauzahn.
> Vielleicht war dieses Konto gar nicht gefüllt, sondern die daraus finanzierten Veranstaltungen in 2013 sind über Kontokorrent- bzw. Dispositionskredit gelaufen #c. Ich war jetzt in meinem blinden Eifer einfach davon ausgegangen, dass man nur dann etwas aus einem Konto bezahlen kann, wenn dieses auch eine Deckung aufweist. Das ist natürlich falsch, entschuldigung!!!



Danke, das reicht mir #h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Du hast also Informationen, dass dieses Konto gefüllt war...
> Dann hast du sicher auch Belege dafür, oder ?
> Ich wäre dir sehr verbunden, wenn du uns an deinem Wissen, über dieses "gefüllte, ominöse Konto" teilhaben lassen würdest.



Welche Mittel auf diesem Konto waren bzw. sind, wird der Verband doch sicher kurzfristig seinen Mitgliedern offenlegen. Dann wird sich Honeyball ganz schnell entschuldigen. #h



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Zudem warte ich noch, bis jemand ein Konto aus dem Hut zaubert, von welchem aus Dr.Arlinghaus in seiner wissenschaftlichen Arbeit unterstützt wurde und welches auch, sicherlich "ominös und gefüllt war".
> Ich meine, er wird ja immer gern zitiert und hofiert, unterstützt wurde er aber sicher durch ominöse Gelder vom DAV...



 Es ist sogar die Aufgabe eines Anglerverbands, wissenschaftliche Arbeiten, die im Falle von Auseinandersetzungen die Interessen der eigenen Mitglieder schützen, zu unterstützen. 
 Es wäre aus meiner Sicht also aller Ehren wert, wenn der DAV Arlinghausens Arbeiten finanziell unterstützt hätte. So etwas nennt sich Professionalität.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Sollte man vielleicht nochmal klarstellen:
Nicht *wir* haben behauptet, dass es dieses Konto gibt, sondern Herr Quinger.

Wenn also hier die Existenz des Kontos angezweifelt wird, dann heißt das, dass diejenigen eben davon ausgehen, dass Herr Quinger das nur erfunden hat, oder wie sind die Nachfragen diesbezüglich zu verstehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Grade sagte ich, nicht persönlich werden.
Gelöscht..


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es wäre aus meiner Sicht also aller Ehren wert, wenn der DAV Arlinghausens Arbeiten finanziell unterstützt hätte. So etwas nennt sich Professionalität.



DU hast nicht verstanden.

Der DAV hat Arlinghaus unterstützt und mein Einwurf nach dem Konto kam nicht daher, das er es hätte tun können, sondern war motiviert vom Kontenkauderwelsch, welcher nun aus allen Ecken des Landes heraufgespült wird.
Wer Arlinhaus nicht unterstützt hat, war der VDSF...

Professionell also...

@Honeyball
Das Konto ist wohl existent, aber was bewog dich zur Aussage, dass dieses gefüllt ist. Nichts anderes habe ich an deiner Aussage bemängelt.
Wenn dieses Konto z.B. einen Nullsaldo - nach Durchführung von Veranstaltungen aufweist - ist deine Aussage pure Unterstellung, um die Diskussion suggestiv zu beeinflussen.
Ich bin enttäuscht, dass du dich hier einreihst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Auch wenn das Konto zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt (kurz davor leerräumen) auf Null gewesen wäre, wird das gleiche Konto ja immer noch (ununterbrochen, mit der jetzt dritten uns bekannten Bezeichnung) verwendet und muss irgendwie in den DAFV gekommen sein.

Und hätte damit irgendwo angegeben sein MÜSSEN.

Oder das Konto hätte als Kasse geführt werden müssen, was dann aber auch wiederum irgendwo angegeben sein müsste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Leute, nicht persönlich werden, lasst ihn doch..
Danke..


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Naja, ein Konto zu führen welches ständig 0 Euro aufweist macht ja keinen Sinn.

Dieses Konto aber bei der Übernahme zu verschweigen (vorausgesetzt es wurde verschwiegen) hat dennoch egal mit welchem Kontostand ein geschmäckle.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Sehe ich nicht so einfach, wie Blauzahn es hier darstellt.

Wenn das Konto "einen Nullsaldo - nach Durchführung von Veranstaltungen aufweist -", hieße das ja, dass diese (Verbands-?)veranstaltungen *bewusst* über dieses Konto abgewickelt wurden, also unter der Prämisse, dass die darüber abgewickelten Veranstaltungen nicht über den Verband selbst abgewickelt werden konnten. 
Da stellt sich doch sofort die Frage, warum dies so gemacht wurde. Würde ich jetzt die Antwort schreiben, die mir als erstes und als Wahscheinlichste dazu einfällt, dann würde ich damit allen unseren Kritikern sofort recht geben, dass es falsch ist, hier im AB nach Antworten und Lösungen zu suchen und das weiter zu diskutieren, weil das Ganze tatsächlich drohen würde, Dimensionen anzunehmen, über deren Konsequenzen wir uns womöglich alle noch nicht im Klaren sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, ein Konto zu führen welches ständig 0 Euro aufweist macht ja keinen Sinn.
> 
> Dieses Konto aber bei der Übernahme zu verschweigen (vorausgesetzt es wurde verschwiegen) hat dennoch egal mit welchem Kontostand ein geschmäckle.



Und es bleibt neben dem Gschmäckle immer noch die Frage, warum überhaupt so ein Konto scheinbar ausserhalb der Bilanz geführt wurde?

Warum ließ man das nicht einfach über ein normales Verbandskonto (wie im DAV z. B. Zweckbetrieb 2 Sport) laufen?

Wäre ja nur nötig, um irgendwas zu verbergen oder verschleiern, oder sehe ich das falsch??


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

@ Honeyball
Genau das ist doch euer(?) Ziel...
also nur zu, haut rein Jungs


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> DU hast nicht verstanden.
> 
> Der DAV hat Arlinghaus unterstützt und mein Einwurf nach dem Konto kam nicht daher, das er es hätte tun können, sondern war motiviert vom Kontenkauderwelsch, welcher nun aus allen Ecken des Landes heraufgespült wird.
> Wer Arlinhaus nicht unterstützt hat, war der VDSF...
> ...



Na um so besser. Aber was das mit Konten zu tun hat, verstehe ich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Sorry, Blauzahn, aber *mein* Ziel ist nichts anderes als mitzuhelfen Fakten zu sammeln, mich an einer Diskussion zu beteiligen und meine Meinung dazu zu äußern.

Im Moment habe ich allerdings leider das ungute Gefühl, mit genau diesen Informationen anderen, deren Ziele ich persönlich absolut nicht unterstütze, dabei behilflich zu sein, Fakten zu schaffen, die die Mehrheit der Angler in Deutschland -egal ob organisiert oder nicht- wahrscheinlich gar nicht will.
Wie immer jedoch ist das Hauptproblem, dass diese Mehrheit aber zu über 99% schweigt und sich das alles genau so bieten lässt.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es bleibt neben dem Gschmäckle immer noch die Frage, warum überhaupt so ein Konto scheinbar ausserhalb der Bilanz geführt wurde?
> 
> Warum ließ man das nicht einfach über ein normales Verbandskonto (wie im DAV z. B. Zweckbetrieb 2 Sport) laufen?
> 
> Wäre ja nur nötig, um irgendwas zu verbergen oder verschleiern, oder sehe ich das falsch??




Nach meiner Meinung siehst Du das Falsch.
S.Q. hatte doch offensichtlich Zugriff auf das Konto.
Ich würde sagen eher ein Konto um schnell und einfach seine Veranstaltungen zu finanzieren ohne dauernd beim DAv/ DAFV vorstellig zu werden.

Verschleiern könnte man nur wenn Barzahlungen auf dieses Konto gehn. Alles was über die Banken läuft kann das Finanzamt verfolgen.
Auch ständige Bareinzahlungen ab Summe X bleiben nicht unbemerkt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

*Zitat:*
_
Somit bitte ich Sie zeitnah, spätestens jedoch bis zum 28.02. 2014, um Stellungnahme zu meinen Fragen.
_
Sehr gut, dass passt. Ich hab in KW 10 einen Termin.


----------



## dieteraalland (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wie immer jedoch ist das Hauptproblem, dass diese Mehrheit aber zu über 99% schweigt und sich das alles genau so bieten lässt.



das problem besteht darin, das genau diese 99% überhaubt nicht informiert sind.
frag mal in den vereinen nach einer fusion, da kommt nichts.
selbst die meisten vorstände wissen nicht was sache ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung siehst Du das Falsch.
> S.Q. hatte doch offensichtlich Zugriff auf das Konto.
> Ich würde sagen eher ein Konto um schnell und einfach seine Veranstaltungen zu finanzieren ohne dauernd beim DAv/ DAFV vorstellig zu werden.
> 
> .



Wieso "seine" Veranstaltungen?

Das waren früher Veranstaltungen des DAV, heute sind es welche des DAFV laut Ausschreibungen.

Laut Aussage Quinger wurde das auch (damals) hauptsächlich vom DAV, aber auch Förderern und Sponsoren (da gabs wohl auch zweckgebundene Spenden etc.) finanziert und das auch vom DAV kontrolliert..

Natürlich wird das, wie die Ausgaben (da gibts interessante, noch zu verifizierende Aussagen von verschiedenen Seiten, über an Teilnehmer verteilte Münzen z. B.), über Kontoauszüge einsehbar sein.

Die Frage wäre dann immer noch, warum das Konto bisher für niemand auffindbar war in den Bilanzen/Unterlagen??

Und warum das Konto dann nicht z. B. als Kasse geführt wurde (auch nicht gefunden)??

Und immer noch die Fragen, wo es, so doch vor der Fusion angegeben, in den auslegungspflichtigen Dokumenten zu finden wäre??

Oder wann dann und warum (ohne Antwort trotz Nachfragen von LV auch ans Präsidium, auch beim letzten VA) das Konto zum DAFV kam, der das ja jetzt aktuell nutzt für seine Ausschreibungen zu Veranstaltungen??

Und warum die das nun im DAFV weiter so machen statt dafür verbandseigene Konten zu nehmen??

Und ob das evtl. ein privates Konto ist jetzt seit DAFV??
Und was das dann bedeuten würde?

Da es ja bei den Ausschreibungen seit Rechtskraft DAFV nur als "Konto Steffen Quinger" in den Ausschreibungen auftauchte, jetzt aktuell auf einmal als "Treuhandkonto Steffen Quinger" und vorher als "Treuhandkonto DAV, Steffen Quinger" geführt wurde - aber ununterbrochen genutzt in beiden Verbänden. 


Das ist ja mit der Hintergrund für die Fragen, die wir gestellt haben in der Mail, weil das alles nicht vernünftig nachvollziehbar ist und wohl auch diesbezügliche Fragen beim letzten VA nicht konkret beantwortet wurden.

Und je nach Antwort werden wir da natürlich dann weiter nachfragen..

Davon ab ist Frau Dr. wohl momentan im Urlaub (sei ihr gegönnt, viel Stress im DAFV ...), Bernd Pieper leitet als Vize die ganze Sache momentan.

Da er vor dem 08. 02. 2014 Vize für Fischen im DAFV war und damit auch zuständig für die Veranstaltungen und deren Finanzierung. 
Und er seit dem 08. 02. nun Vize für Finanzen ist und daher natürlich vollen Einblick und schnellen Zugriff auf alles rund um Finanzen und Konten hat - und da er zudem jetzt momentan sozusagen "geschäftsführender Präsi" bis zur Rückkehr von Frau Dr. ist, wird er das sicher schnell und kompetent beantworten können.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sorry, Blauzahn, aber *mein* Ziel ist nichts anderes als mitzuhelfen Fakten zu sammeln, mich an einer Diskussion zu beteiligen und meine Meinung dazu zu äußern.
> 
> Im Moment habe ich allerdings leider das ungute Gefühl, mit genau diesen Informationen anderen, deren Ziele ich persönlich absolut nicht unterstütze, dabei behilflich zu sein, Fakten zu schaffen, die die Mehrheit der Angler in Deutschland -egal ob organisiert oder nicht- wahrscheinlich gar nicht will.
> Wie immer jedoch ist das Hauptproblem, dass diese Mehrheit aber zu über 99% schweigt und sich das alles genau so bieten lässt.



Das beantwortet zwar auch nicht die Frage nach *Deinen *Zielen, aber ich will Dir mal Postives unterstellen (ernst gemeint)
Weil mich schon seit geraumer Zeit das gleiche Gefühl beschleicht, besser tritt. Machmal sollte man darüber nachdenken, was man bewirkt und ob man das Ergebnis tasächliich haben will. Und kommt mit jetzt nicht mit "staatsbürgerlichen Rechten und Pflichten"

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Ist doch einfach:
Entweder der Verband arbeitet korrekt - alles paletti, niemand kann nix passieren, Fragen können problemlos beantwortet werden..

Oder er arbeitet so, dass Gefahren drohen für den Verband oder seine Mitglieder oder mittelbaren Mitglieder - was dann im Interesse ALLER Zahler aufgedeckt gehört, um das abstellen zu können.

Die Chance haben sie jetzt, das klarzulegen, und im Falle des Falles auch zu regeln.............


----------



## pro-release (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn wir nix mehr zu meckern hätten, sondern einen guten Bundesverband für Angler bekommen würden....



Es wird für euch immer was zu meckern geben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Befürchte ich bei dem Verband auch, da hast Du recht..
Hat aber ja zuerst mal nix mit der Sache hier zu tun....


----------



## pro-release (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Notorischen Schwarzsehern kann man es eben nie recht machen...


----------



## Norbi (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Lieber notorisch schwarz sehen als alles abnicken!!!


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Notorischen Schwarzsehern kann man es eben nie recht machen...



Den Schuh würd ich mir persönlich 
 -bei der Historie des und meinen Erfahrungen mit VDSF & DAFV- 
 auch durchaus anziehen.

 Gibt es auf deiner Seite denn auch Erkenntnisse? #c
 Z.B. dass mit diesem Schwarzkonto und der gesamten Wettfisch-Posse
_(im Inland das verbot befürworten; im Ausland freudig mitmachen; mit all dem Drumherum - ist aber hier grad nicht das Thema)_
 man richtig Schaizze(!) gebaut hat, die man kaum mehr höher stapeln kann?
 Oder wird das alles bei deiner (eurer) Kritik am AB völlig übersehen bis ignoriert?


----------



## Lommel (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Normal schreibe ich hier ja nix aber mal ehrlich. Da wird als erstes ein neuer Verband, dieser DSAV, gegründet um offensichtlich das Wett- oder Matchfischen zu fördern. Federführend war ja offensichtlich auch der Herr Quinger. Jetzt kommt auf einmal diese Story auf um dieses Konto, was (Achtung Überraschung) wohl von Herrn Quinger im DAV geführt wurde.

Von wem stammt eigentlich diese Information über dieses Konto?

Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, das ihr euch von denen instrumentalisieren lasst, die Ihr jahrelang zu Recht scharf kritisiert habt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Lommel schrieb:


> was (Achtung Überraschung) wohl von Herrn Quinger im DAV geführt wurde.


Nicht nur im DAV, auch aktuell noch im DAFV,....
Siehe aktuelle Ausschreibungen..



Lommel schrieb:


> Von wem stammt eigentlich diese Information über dieses Konto?


Von Steffen Quinger selber (siehe Interview in der Mail mit den Fragen an den DAFV), von den ganzen Ausschreibungen in DAV und DAFV zu den Veranstaltungen, zum Großteil heute noch im Netz zu finden, die aktuellen auch allen Landes/Spezialverbänden vorliegend (ist einfache Recherche..)..

Da sind wir ja schon seit Monaten dran, haben das auch mehrfach schon erwähnt..
genauso wie an der VDSF-GmbH, an den DAV-Grundstücken, an der Sache in wie weit Veranstaltungen tatsächlich der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht widersprechen etc...

Weil man in meinen Augen von einem Verband verlangen können müsste, dass die sowas vernünftig, klar, eindeutig und so regeln, dass dem Verband, und damit den Zahlern, keine Unannehmlichkeiten drohen, finanziell, steuerlich oder rechtlich..


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Lommel schrieb:


> Normal schreibe ich hier ja nix aber mal ehrlich. Da wird als erstes ein neuer Verband, dieser DSAV, gegründet um offensichtlich das Wett- oder Matchfischen zu fördern. Federführend war ja offensichtlich auch der Herr Quinger. Jetzt kommt auf einmal diese Story auf um dieses Konto, was (Achtung Überraschung) wohl von Herrn Quinger im DAV geführt wurde.
> 
> Von wem stammt eigentlich diese Information über dieses Konto?
> 
> Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, das ihr euch von denen instrumentalisieren lasst, die Ihr jahrelang zu Recht scharf kritisiert habt.



Sowas nennt man schlicht und ergreifend ein Drehbuch #h
Autoren dürften bekannt sein, wir sehen die Schauspieler in den einzelnen Akten...
Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Dann gerne nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht nur im DAV, auch aktuell noch im DAFV,....
> Siehe aktuelle Ausschreibungen..
> 
> 
> ...



Wir haben lange genug vor der Fusion genau vor diesen Zuständen gewarnt, weil damals ein Großteil der Infos schon verfügbar war...

Und weil damals die Helden der (Kon)Fusionäre nicht auf Warnungen hören wollten, sollen wir jetzt nicht mehr weiter recherchieren und aufdecken, wenn jetzt das prophezeite Chaso eintritt?

Träumt weiter....

Und wenn ihr noch so versucht, immer wieder vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken (hier die Konten, deren Verwendung, Anführung, Einführung in den DAFV etc.), werden wir trotzdem weiter an der Sache als solcher dran bleiben.......

Damit die endlich ihre Kompetenz zeigen können:
Weil man in meinen Augen von einem Verband verlangen können müsste, dass die sowas vernünftig, klar, eindeutig und so regeln, dass dem Verband, und damit den Zahlern, keine Unannehmlichkeiten drohen, finanziell, steuerlich oder rechtlich..


----------



## spodsbjerg (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Wieso sollten mir steuerliche und rechtliche Unannehmlichkeiten drohen?? |kopfkrat
Lasst uns doch erst einmal abwarten bevor hier weiter wild herumspekuliert wird.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Jupp, lasst uns warten.
Last uns wieder Schlafen gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wieso sollten mir steuerliche und rechtliche Unannehmlichkeiten drohen??



Dir als Person kann nix passieren, hab ich auch nirgends geschrieben.......

Den Mitgliedern des Bundesverbandes (Landes/Spezialverbände) und deren Mitglieder (Vereine), die über ihren LV mittelbare Mitglieder im Bundesverband sind, aber sehr wohl, wenn die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt wird. 

Wie aus einem mir vorliegenden Schreiben vom Finanzministerium Schleswig  Holstein zitiert, da ist das z. B. klar beschrieben. 

Das ist deswegen bedenklich, weil der Bundesverband betroffen und Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren könnte, wenn das mit dem hier diskutierten Konto "steuerbedenklich" wäre, oder damit nicht mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu vereinbarende Wettfischen gefördert worden wären, eindeutige Aussage:
 "Im Falle einer Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit eines Bundesverbandes kann dies zu entsprechenden Folgen auch bei den angehängten Verbänden/Vereinen führen."


----------



## Ralufragnar (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Was mir schleierhaft ist und es auch immer bleiben wird, wieso hat man das nicht schon damals geklärt, als es noch nicht soviele Gegner gab denen dies in die Karten spielt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Weil der VDSF dem DAV damals damit einen auswischen wollte, und der DAV xxxxxx genug war, zum Dank jetzt bedingungslos in den VDSF einzutreten..

Und zwar ohne das alles vorher zu klären, wie zigmal von uns angemahnt.

Nun werden sie sich damit eben als DAFV, Deutschland, einig Anglerland, auseinandersetzen MÜSSEN!

Wegen uns - und wenn nicht wegen uns, dann wegen den Finanzbehörden....

Und die Geschichte anfangen müssen vernünftig zu klären, wenn sie die organisierte Angelfischerei nicht komplett an die Wand fahren wollen.

Ein erster Schritt dazu wird sein, die Geschichte hier mit Konto, Finanzen etc. schnell, vollumfänglich, offen und konstruktiv zu klären.

Aber eben nur der erste Schritt...

Bei der bisher festgestellten Kompetenz und Reformfähigkeit im DAFV und den meisten der ihn stützenden Landesverbände könnte es aber auch dazu kommen, dass dann aus Ruinen Neues entstehen muss...

Man wird sehen, wir werden weiter fragen, wir werden weiter berichten..


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Ralufragnar schrieb:


> Was mir schleierhaft ist und es auch immer bleiben wird, wieso hat man das nicht schon damals geklärt, als es noch nicht soviele Gegner gab denen dies in die Karten spielt.



Hätte man das, und viele andere Sachen, oder überhaupt substanzielles, vorher geklärt, wären es gar nicht so viele Gegner geworden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

hmmmm....

Bisher nicht mal eine Eingangsbestätigung - schick ichs vielleicht noch an alle Landesverbände, damit das dann einer vielleicht weiterleitet???

;-))


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hmmmm....
> Bisher nicht mal eine Eingangsbestätigung...



Vielleicht ist das Licht schon aus? |kopfkrat

 :q


----------



## keilerkopf (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Moin, moin, kurze Meldung meinerseits:
Finde es traurig, was hier passiert.
Jeder hat die Möglichkeit, sich über den Verein in den Verbänden einzubringen.
Natürlich hat sich der Verband bei der Fusion nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Mich wundert es nach all den Jahren der Trennung kein Stück, dass das nicht reibungslos geht.

Meine Kernfrage ist die eures Interesses:
Ich hätte gerne einen funktionierenden Verband zur Interessenvertretung der Anglerschaft (organisiert+unorganisiert).

Meine Frage: Wird die Situation, die euch ja so beschäftigt, dass ihr die Verantwortlichen anschreibt durch eure Tätigkeit besser?
Welche Interessen verfolgt ihr hier? Es scheint mit meinem nicht deckungsgleich zu sein...

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



> Meine Kernfrage ist die eures Interesses:


Aufklären und informieren..

Oder wurdest Du vom Bundesverband darüber informiert?
Von Deinem Landesverband oder Bezirksverband?
Von Deinem Verein?
Weiter alles totschweigen?


Das hier ist aber nicht das Thema.
Hier ist das Thema das Konto.

Du hast ja jederzeit die Möglichkeit, das in Deinem LV nachzufragen, wie die zu der Sache  mit dem Konto stehen.

Und was sie unternehmen, um diese Sache zu klären und Gefahren für Landesverbände und deren Vereine abzuwenden, die durch die Führung und Handhabung dieses Kontos früher im DAV und ununterbrochen bis heute im DAFV entstehen können.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Moin, moin, kurze Meldung meinerseits:
> Finde es traurig, was hier passiert.
> Jeder hat die Möglichkeit, sich über den Verein in den Verbänden einzubringen.
> Natürlich hat sich der Verband bei der Fusion nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Mich wundert es nach all den Jahren der Trennung kein Stück, dass das nicht reibungslos geht.
> ...



Dieses einbringen endet bei 99,9% der Vereine genau bei der Wahl des Vereins- Vorstandes .
Wurdest Du in Deinem Angelverein nach Deiner Meinung zur "Fusion" befragt? Wurde bei euch ihm Angelverein darüber abgestimmt und hat euer Delegierter einen Auftrag für die Abstimmung im LV erhalten?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> jeder hat die möglichkeit, sich über den verein in den verbänden einzubringen.


 
 nein!


----------



## pro-release (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

...in eurem Fall wär das sicher schwierig. Schwarzseher, Pessimisten, und Querulanten möchte man halt nunmal ungern in den Vereinsvorstand wählen.

Das ist nichts spezielles der Angelvereine, sondern ist auch auf jeden anderen Verein übertragbar.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



pro-release schrieb:


> ...in eurem Fall wär das sicher schwierig. Schwarzseher, Pessimisten, und Querulanten möchte man halt nunmal ungern in den Vereinsvorstand wählen.




Erfahrungsgemäß werden Nickmännchen, Jackenziehern, Chefwitzelachern und sonstigen Osterhasen der Vortritt gewährt.:m


----------



## pro-release (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Tja, das ist Demokratie. 

Und bezüglich den "Chefwitzelachern": Mit einem Lächeln kam man schon immer weiter.

Da gibts ne ganze Menge verschiedener Fraktionen im Verein, z.B. auch die Besserwisserfraktion die immer aus der zweiten Reihe schießt, selbst aber keine Verantwortung übernehmen möchte. 

Sorry fürs OT. Ich lass es gut sein.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Tja, das ist Demokratie.
> 
> Und bezüglich den "Chefwitzelachern": Mit einem Lächeln kam man schon immer weiter.
> 
> ...



Auch mal in Erwägung gezogen, dass diese Besserwisser aus der zweiten Reihe evtl. keine Zeit haben solch ein Amt zu übernehmen?
Keine Zeit für solche Ämter schliesst Intelligenz/ Fachwissen nicht aus.
Auch sollten die Zeithaber für solche Ämter sich auch mal die Kritik und Vorschläge der Besserwisser anhören und mal ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen.
Ich habe vollstes Verständniss dafür wenn nicht jeder Rentner im Vorstand eines Vereins mit Intelligenz/ Fachwissen überhäuft wurde und noch nicht im Neuland angekommen ist.
Aber man muss nicht so verbohrt sein und meinen was 1950 gut und richtig war im Jahr 2014 immer noch gut und richtig ist.

Und man sollte nicht ein Amt übernehmen nur damit der Verein nicht kaputt geht.
Damit ist niemandem geholfen.
Das zieht nur die Auflösung des Vereins hinaus, mehr nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

So, und damit habt ihr euch OT ausgetauscht - damit wieder zurück zum Thema:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März
> 
> *DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*​
> 
> ...


----------



## keilerkopf (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> nein!


Mal interessehalber:
Warum kann sich niemand einbringen deiner Meinung nach?
Es gibt ein Vereinsrecht mit jährlicher Hauptversammlung inklusive Wahl/Abwahl der ehrenamtlich tätigen Vereinsmitglieder.
Ist das bei euch nicht so?
Das ist prinzipiell ein relativ demokratisches Prinzip.
Hier geht s mir um folgendes:
Es gibt bei uns viel zu viele Leute, die es als Heldentat sehen, das Volk damit zu beglücken, aufzuzeigen, welche Fehler die machen, die Handeln, während die Beglücker daneben stehen und "analysieren".
Organisiert euch, stellt euch zur Wahl, vertretet eure Interessen. Habe bspw. bei unserem Sommerfest/Anangeln etc. niemanden gesehen, der das Thema mal angesprochen hat oder es als Tagesordnungspunkt auf die Agenda der Hauptversammlung gesetzt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



> Habe bspw. bei unserem Sommerfest/Anangeln etc. niemanden gesehen, der das Thema mal angesprochen hat oder es als Tagesordnungspunkt auf die Agenda der Hauptversammlung gesetzt hat.


Zeigt die schlechte Informationspolitik vom Bundesverband abwärts bis in die Vereine, wenn da diese drängenden Probleme nicht mal bekannt sind.

Dass im Fall wie hier mit dem Treuhandkonto, wenn dessen Handhabung da zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit führen sollte, nachfolgend auch die den Bundesverband finanzierenden Landesverbände und die diese Landesverbände finanzierenden Vereine Probleme mit der Gemeinnützigkeit bekommen können, ist nun mal Fakt. 
Das ergibt sich sowohl aus den Satzungen, der Abgabenordnung wie auch aus diversen Schreiben verschiedener Finanzministerien, Oberfinanzdirektionen und Finanzämter.

Auch uninformiert und mit dem Kopf im Sand kann man in einen Abgrund  rennen oder fallen... 

Von einer eigentlich notwendigen Fürsorge für die nachgeordneten Organisationen oder Gremien kann ich da bis jetzt aber rein gar nichts erkennen..

Und mit diesem momentanen (Nicht)Verhalten riskiert der Bundesverband und alle schweigenden und abnickenden Funktionäre und Gremien die organisierte Angelfischerei an sich..

Nicht weil drüber berichtet wird - weil die Fehler machten und immer noch machen..


----------



## antonio (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

er hat nicht gesagt niemand einbringen, sondern nicht jeder wie du behauptet hast.
guck dir doch mal viele vereine an.
und zwischen wählen lassen wollen und gewählt werden liegen eben oft welten.
bei den eingefahrenen strukturen ist es eben schwer bis teilweise unmöglich veränderungen herbeizuführen.
das was du sagst ist theorie, die praxis sieht anders aus.

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Mal interessehalber:
> Warum kann sich niemand einbringen deiner Meinung nach?
> Es gibt ein Vereinsrecht mit jährlicher Hauptversammlung inklusive Wahl/Abwahl der ehrenamtlich tätigen Vereinsmitglieder.
> Ist das bei euch nicht so?
> ...



Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: Das ist eine etwas naive Sicht der Dinge.

 In den Vereinen will man vor allem Ruhe und kein Aufsehen. Ich weiß über einige Dinge etwas mehr als der Rest und der Vorstand gibt mir eindeutig zu verstehen, Dinge mit ihm und nicht mit der "Mannschaft" zu diskutieren. Anderenfalls kann ich mir einen neuen Verein suchen. 

 Das sind fast überall die Spielregeln. Man kennt sich und tritt sich gegenseitig nicht auf die Füße. Der Vorstand will ein gutes Verhältnis zum Landesverband, weil der das Wohlwollen der Fischereibehörden garantiert usw.

 ADAC ist überall.

 Extrembeispiel siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4058766


----------



## Knispel (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das sind fast überall die Spielregeln. Man kennt sich und tritt sich gegenseitig nicht auf die Füße. Der Vorstand will ein gutes Verhältnis zum Landesverband, weil der das Wohlwollen der Fischereibehörden garantiert usw.



Das ist richtig, aber ist denn denn allgemein bekannt, dass der Vorstand eines Vereines im ungünstigsten Falle mit seinem Privatvermögen mithaftet, wenn es noch keine aktuelle Endlastung gegeben hat ? Ich möchte einmal das Geschrei hören, wenn Herr 1. Vorsitzender des Vereines x mit seinem "Ersparten" mit für die Sch..... des LV y aufkommen soll ....


----------



## antonio (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

ein vereinsvorsitzender als beispiel kann nicht für sachen des lv haftbar gemacht werden.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Wenn er satzungswidrig einen Verband mitfinanzieren würde, der nicht gemeinnützig gearbeitet hat, wohl schon....

Alleine die fälligen Steuernachzahlungen (je nach Fall für zwischen 5 und 10 Jahre) dürften da die meisten Vereine in den Ruin trieben.

In wie weit da Vorstände dann persönlich mithaften, weiss ich aber nicht..

Und Entlastung eines Vorstandes ist übrigens kein juristisch relevanterer Vorgang, der nimmt die Haftung nicht weg.

Das belegt nur, dass vereinsintern dem Vorstand geglaubt wurde und hat keinerlei juristisch entlastende Wirkung..


----------



## antonio (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

wieso soll das satzungswidrig sein, wenn ein gemeinnütziger verein beiträge an einen verband zahlt, der nicht gemeinnützig arbeitet?
das ist wohl ein bischen an den haaren herbeigezogen und die persönlichehaftung des vereinsvorstandes ebenfalls.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Weil wir das schon zigmal erklärt haben, dass ein laut Satzung gemeinnütziger Verein AUSSCHLIESSLICH auch gemeinnützige vereine/Verbände finanzieren darf..

Abgabenordnung.

Guckst Du:


Honeyball schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Momentan sind da nur die Vereine aus Bayern (die zwar als LV für die (Kon)Fusion gestimmt haben, dann aber getürmt sind), außer Gefahr bei dieser Sache.

Oder bundesweit die Vereine, die nicht in einem Landesverband organisiert sind, der den DAFV mit finanziert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn er satzungswidrig einen Verband mitfinanzieren würde, der nicht gemeinnützig gearbeitet hat, wohl schon....



Jeder Verein kann Privathaftung des Vorstands für alle möglichen Sachverhalte in der Satzung ausschließen. Und ich kenne keinen lokalen Verein, der diese Klauseln nicht in der Satzung stehen hat. Sonst fände sich nämlich niemand, der so ein Amt ehrenamtlich übernimmt.

 War selbst mehr als 10 Jahre im Vorstand eines größeren Vereins.

http://www.buergergesellschaft.de/p...enfeedback-kategorieansicht/107222/?tx_ttnews[cat]=113&no_cache=1

 Zitat:
 "_D.h. der Verein haftet zunächst für alle Schäden gegenüber Dritten, die sich ihrerseits auch nur an den Verein halten können. 

Das gilt grundsätzlich sowohl für den Vorstand, als auch für den Geschäftsführer, sogar für einfache Mitglieder, die mit einer Aufgabe durch den Verein betraut sind. *Diese Organhaftung greift dann nicht mehr, wenn z.B.
- ein Vorstandsmitglied oder ein Geschäftsführer bestimmte Haftungsbeschränkungen, die in der Satzung verankert sind nicht beachtet *"_


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Und wenn er in der Satzung festschreibt, dass der Vorstand bei Mord nicht verhaftet und verurteilt wird, klappt das ja auch so prima...

Es ist wurscht, was die da reinschreiben, das ist ne Steuergeschichte:
Gemeinnützig kann ein Verein nur sein, wenn er nur eben AUSSCHLIESSLICH gemeinnützige Organisationen mitfinanziert.

Da die Gemeinnützigkeit in der Satzung stehen MUSS; ist das zusätzlich automatisch satzungswidriges Verhalten (naja, das lernen die ja vom BV, dass man sich ruhig satzungswidrig verhalten kann)..

Und wird die aberkannt, sind eben für (je nach Fall) 5 - 10 Jahre Steuern nachzuzahlen, die als gemeinnütziger Verein eben widerrechtlich nicht bezahlt worden sind..

Damit dürften die meisten Landesverbände pleite gehen, welche jetzt den BV finanzieren, und viele Vereine, die diese LV finanzieren.

Die private Haftung/Schuld des Vorstandes ist ne andere Sache...

Zudem geht's hier um die Sache mit dem Treuhandkonto, nicht um Privathaftung von Vorständen, das ist nur ein Aspekt dabei.

Das Gefährliche ist, dass LV und Vereine ihren gemeinnützigen Status verlieren und damit pleite gehen können, wenn der BV wegen dieser Geschichte dran wäre. 
Ich frag die ja nicht aus Jux und Dollerei, sondern dass die endlich mal ihrer Fürsorgepflicht gegenüber ihren Mitgliedern (LV), und den mittelbaren Mitgliedern (Vereine der LV) nachkommen, die sie mit dieser Klamotte in ernste Schwierigkeiten bringen können. 
Ob da dann ein Vorstand noch persönlich haftet, ist dessen Vergnügen, tangiert aber nicht wie die andere Sache per se die organisierte Angelfischerei und droht diese insgesamt an die Wand zu fahren.

Und nochmal:
Momentan sind da nur die Vereine aus Bayern (die zwar als LV für die (Kon)Fusion gestimmt haben, dann aber getürmt sind), außer Gefahr bei dieser Sache.

Oder bundesweit die Vereine, die nicht in einem Landesverband organisiert sind, der den DAFV mit finanziert.


----------



## antonio (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Zitat:

"Für einen LV der den BV durch seine Zahlung unterstützt, hieße das, er würde einen nicht gemeinnützigen Zweck verfolgen, wenn er einen nicht gemeinnützigen Verband mit finanziert. Und dies setzt sich hierarchisch bis auf Vereinsebene fort."

das ist nicht richtig.

er darf den nichtgemeinnützigen verband nicht durch geldzahlungen spenden etc unterstützen.
er darf aber mitglied in solch einem verband sein und hat demzufolge auch beiträge an diesen verband abzuführen. er bekommt ja auch eine leistung(mehr oder weniger gut) vom verband, die er eben über den beitrag in rechnung gestellt bekommt.
das ist ein unterschied.
es gibt viele andere zahlungen von gemeinnützigen vereinen an nichtgemeinnützige organisationen ohne das die gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet ist.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

*Klares nein.*
Das habe ich auch als Schreiben vorliegen von Finanzministerien, Oberfinanzdirektionen und Finanzämtern.

Denn hier gehts mit der Gemeinnützigkeit um eine rein steuerliche Sache, darüber entscheiden eben genau diese Behörden/Ministerien.

Eindeutige, klare Aussage:


> Im Falle einer Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit eines Bundesverbandes kann dies zu entsprechenden Folgen auch bei den angehängten Verbänden/Vereinen führen



Wir haben da so viel recherchiert, da sollten sich einige erstmal wirklich mit befassen, bevor sie meinen, hier jemanden in falscher Sicherheit wiegen zu können...

Daher nochmal, bis es der Letzte endlich begreift.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> 
> Honeyball schrieb:
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .........
> Gemeinnützig kann ein Verein nur sein, wenn er nur eben AUSSCHLIESSLICH gemeinnützige Organisationen mitfinanziert.
> 
> Da die Gemeinnützigkeit in der Satzung stehen MUSS; ist das zusätzlich automatisch satzungswidriges Verhalten (naja, das lernen die ja vom BV, dass man sich ruhig satzungswidrig verhalten kann)..
> ...


----------



## antonio (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

sorry dann dürfte nach deiner aussage kein gemeinnütziger verein irgend etwas einkaufen, versicherungen abschließen etc.
die ist auch eine finanzierung nichtgemeinnütziger organisationen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Das finanzieren/fördern/unterstützen per Beitrag/Mitgliedschaft ist eben steuertechnisch was anderes als der "Betrieb" des Vereines mit einkaufen von Leistungen etc..

Und Gemeinnützigkeit ist nun mal eine rein steuertechnische Sache..

Du darfst z. B. Wettangeln, wenn das Dein Landesfischereigesetz zulässt.

Nur gemeinnützig sein kannst Du dann laut BMF/Landesfinanzministerien, Oberfinanzdirektionen, FA eben nicht. Da das laut denen eben bundesweit nicht geht, unabhängig von auch zusätzlich zu beachtenden Landesgesetzen.. 

Siehe Posting über Dir, Abgabenordnung, lies die Satzung in Deinem Verein/Verband, wo mit Sicherheit auch drin steht, dass er AUSSCHLIESSLICH gemeinnützige Zwecke verfolgen darf etc. (weil er sonst nicht als gemeinnützig anerkannt wird).

Wir haben das recherchiert, und schriftlich vorliegen.

Ich gebs auf - dann träumt weiter und jammert nachher nicht.

Es muss ja keiner glauben....

Gewarnt wurde jedenfalls (erinnert mich an die (Kon)Fusion, wollte auch keiner hören vorher..)....

Damit ist unsere Arbeit erfüllt, ob nun die Funktionäre in Verbänden und Vereinen die ihre tun, ist deren Sache.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



> Im Falle einer Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit eines Bundesverbandes kann dies zu entsprechenden Folgen auch bei den angehängten Verbänden/Vereinen führen


 Das unterschreibe ich so #6!

Das Wort "kann" ist hierbei nicht unbedeutend. Da die Umsetzung von Steuergesetzen Ländersache ist, kann das u.U. im Einzelfall unterschiedlich gehandhabt werden. In Schleswig-Holstein jedoch - und sicherlich in den meisten Bundesländern - wird dieses aktiv umgesetzt! Da vielen Vorständen das gar nicht bewusst ist, handelt es sich hierbei um eine tickende Zeitbombe! Sollte der BV da Probleme bekommen, wären die Folgen für die organisierten Angelfischer fatal.

Jedem steht natürlich das Recht zu, dass für ihn zuständige Finanzamt, Finanzministerium bzw. Finanzbehörde anzuschreiben. Sinnvoll wäre es dabei die Anfrage mit der aktuellen Situation im BV oder Euren LV zu begründen, z.B. was wäre bei Wettfischen etc.  So könnt Ihr feststellen, dass das AB einmal mehr zu Recht diese Warnung ausspricht.

Naja, und da aktuell in vielen Vereinen aus allen Bereichen des täglichen Leben immer mehr Schandtaten aufgedeckt werden, kann sich jeder darauf verlassen, dass die FA zur Zeit sehr genau hinschauen, ob die Gemeinnützigkeitsgrundsätze eingehalten werden. Ich glaube es könnte für den Ein oder Anderen zukünftig eng werden...


----------



## Honeyball (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Und genau deshalb: (an alle mit Verantwortung in den Vereinen)
*Vorher* fragen, ob irgendein Vorhaben im Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet!!!
(oder halt einfach abwarten und sich dann wundern, wenn da zufällig ein karrieregeiler Finanzbeamter sitzt, der die Riesenchance wittert, bei seinen Vorgesetzten Eindruck zu machen)

Und im Falle des Falles (nämlich wenn die Finanzbehörden die Gemeinnützigkeit der Verbände aufgrund irgendwelcher Wett- bzw. "Hege-" oder "Gemeinschafts-"fischen hinterfragen), umgehend fristlos die Verbandsmitgliedschaft kündigen, weil sonst *auf jeden Fall* die eigene Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet ist und immense Steuernachzahlungen drohen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf - dann träumt weiter und jammert nachher nicht.
> 
> Es muss ja keiner glauben....
> 
> ...


----------



## Kjeld (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Dreht doch mal den Spieß um, eine Landesverband hat sagen wir mal 500 Mitglieder also gemeinnützige Vereine. Jetzt verliert einer dieser Vereine den Status der Gemeinnützigkeit weil drei Worte in der Satzung nicht passen. Folglich müste dann der Landesverband ja auch seine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren oder?  Und wenn der Landesverband seine
Gemeinnüzigkeit verliert dann auch der Bundesverband seine? 

Oder geht dir Kette nur von oben nach unten? 

Kann die Gemeinnützigkeit wirklich 10 Jahre rückwirkend aberkannt werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Nur von oben nach unten, der Verein finanziert ja den Verband, nicht umgekehrt..

Die Gemeinnützigkeit wird nicht für fünf oder 10 Jahre aberkannt - die ist erstmal weg.

Dann muss der Verein (bzw. Verband) die dem Staat durch die falsche Gemeinnützigkeit entgangene Steuer für die letzten 5 oder 10 Jahre (je nach Schwere/Vergehen) nachzahlen , plus Zinsen..
Und wohl auch noch ne Strafe..


----------



## antonio (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

auch vereine bekommen geldzuwendungen von verbänden also muß es denn, wenn es so ist, auch umgekehrt funktionieren.


antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



antonio schrieb:


> auch vereine bekommen geldzuwendungen von verbänden also muß es denn, wenn es so ist, auch umgekehrt funktionieren.
> 
> 
> antonio




Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das finanzieren/fördern/unterstützen per Beitrag/Mitgliedschaft ist eben steuertechnisch was anderes als der "Betrieb" des Vereines mit einkaufen von Leistungen etc..
> 
> .........
> Ich gebs auf - dann träumt weiter und jammert nachher nicht.
> ...



Davon ab:
Seit wann hat Recht, speziell Steuerrecht, irgendwas mit nachvollziehbarer Logik oder gar gesundem Menschenverstand zu tun?

Fakt ist und bleibt schlicht:
Das mit dem Konto ist mehr als bedenklich.

Würde deswegen der BV die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren, droht das nachfolgend den LV und nachfolgend auch den da organisierten Vereinen. Glasklare Aussage der Behörden/Ministerien...

Getan wurde bis dato nichts vom BV oder den LV, um dieser Gefahr aus dem Wege zu gehen, das aufzuklären, auf den richtigen Weg zu bringen und so die organisierte Angelfischerei als solches vor Schaden zu bewahren.

Und das sollten auch die Vereinsfunktionäre wissen - wie sie dann handeln,. ist alleine deren Sache.

Sie müssen uns nicht glauben...

Sie sollten aber mal dringendst mit ihren Steuerberatern reden oder, noch besser, mit ihrem zuständigen FA..

Ist doch nicht mein Problem, ob die verantwortlich handeln oder nicht....

Die Schreiben sind klar von den  Behörden, die Warnung steht - sollen die draus machen, was sie wollen..........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



antonio schrieb:


> auch vereine bekommen geldzuwendungen von verbänden also muß es denn, wenn es so ist, auch umgekehrt funktionieren.
> 
> 
> antonio




 Es geht um die FÖRDERUNG, nicht um irgendwelche Zuwendungen!


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Ich denke, die Vereine etc. brauchen diesbezüglich nicht nachfragen.
Die wissen das schon lange. Wurde ja lange genug vom VDSF eingebläut.
Auch der DAFV ist sich der Lage bewusst.
Mal Referentprotokoll lesen. Da steht es im Grunde sogar drin.
Auch S. Q. öffentliche Aussage passt nicht zu der Aussage im Protokoll.
Veranstaltungen finden statt aber ohne Geld des DAFV auf Grund der Gemeinnützigkeit.

Ich nenn dies bewusste verarsche der alten DAV- Mitglieder um diese ruhig zu stellen.


----------



## antonio (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es geht um die FÖRDERUNG, nicht um irgendwelche Zuwendungen!



nein es geht auch um zuwendungen bei der gemeinnützigkeit.
und wenn ich nur beiträge bezahle ist das auch keine förderung.


antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Dumm nur, dass das Behörden und Ministerien in Bund und Ländern anders sehen - mir ists inzwischen wurscht, sollen die in den Abgrund rennen........

Hier ist das Thema auch die Behandlung der Treuhandkonten durch den DAV und den DAFV, das einbringen oder nicht in den DAFV, das ununterbrochene Führen des Kontos unter verschiedenen Bezeichnungen für Veranstaltungen vom DAV wie vom DAFV, unter (siehe Interview Quinger) Kontrolle des Verbandes.

Je nach Gestaltung durch die Verbände spielt da ja auch nicht nur Steuerrecht eine Rolle, der mögliche Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit des BV mit der Gefahr für LV und Vereine ist da  ja nur ein Aspekt.....


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Auch wenn der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit von oben nach unten nicht statt finden sollte, ist es unser Geld, Geld der Angelvereine welches dort dann vom FA einkassiert wird.
Der verursachte Schaden wird bis in die Angelvereinen spürbar sein.
Ausserdem wäre der Imageschaden dermaßen gross....
An die Folgen möchte ich gar nicht denken.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Muss ich's wirklich nochmal zitieren???

Ach nein, ich hab kein Bock mehr darauf.

Wer wirklich versuchen will, das steuerrechtlich zu (be-)greifen:

Es gibt da im Internet sowas wie das hier !!! :m

(Dieser Link wurde ihnen präsentiert von Honeyball und Anglerboard)


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Nochwas zu den hier angesprochenen "Zuwendungen" des Verbands an die Vereine. (Körperschaft an Mitglieder)
Dies ist ebenso wie die Ausschließlichkeit ein Ausschlusskriterium für die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit, weil es dem Selbstlosigkeitsprinzip widerspricht. Das geht nach aktueller Steuerrechtsprechung ausschließlich und nur dann, wenn es strikt zweckgebunden und mit konkreter Verrechnung erfolgt.
Beispiel: Verein Kanalanglerfreunde Kleinsiehstmichnicht e.V. hat eine behindertengerechte Angelstrecke eingerichtet und weiht diese im Rahmen einer als gemeinnützig anerkannten Veranstaltung ein. Das zuständige Ordnungsamt stellt die Auflage, dass für diese Veranstaltung ein mobiler WC-Wagen bereit zu stellen ist, Kosten:847,- €
Jetzt darf der Landesverband steuerlich genau diese Kosten übernehmen (oder auch andere einzelne Teilrechnungen und die entsprechenden Rechnungen verbuchen), aber er darf nicht sagen: Ihr hattet Gesamtkosten von 3.456,78 € und erhaltet eine Zuwendung von 1.234,56 €, weil wir das gut finden, was ihr da gemacht habt.

...und hier noch ein netter Link, wo es alles erklärt ist.

Man (Vereinsvorstände, Verbandsgeschäftsführe und -funktionäre) achte bitte besonders auf diesen Absatz:


			
				Landessportbund Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte der Vereinsvorstand durch seine nicht den genannten Bestimmungen entsprechende Geschäftsführung, z.B. durch Duldung zu hoher Kosten im geselligen Bereich, die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit fahrlässig oder vorsätzlich verschulden, ist er unter Umständen dem Verein schadenersatzpflichtig.



Das hieße im Klartext: Wenn der BV oder ein LV durch Trantütigkeit und notorisches Ignorieren der hier klar aufgelegten Umstände seine Gemeinnützigkeit verliert, können die verantwortlichen Funktionäre evtl. sogar dafür haftbar gemacht werden!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Mir Fakten verwirrst Du nur die Funktionäre...

Die wissen schon (besser), was sie tun...

Hier ist das Thema aber die Behandlung der Treuhandkonten durch den DAV und den DAFV, das einbringen oder nicht in den DAFV, das ununterbrochene Führen des Kontos unter verschiedenen Bezeichnungen für Veranstaltungen vom DAV wie vom DAFV, unter (siehe Interview Quinger) Kontrolle des Verbandes.

Je nach Gestaltung durch die Verbände spielt da ja auch nicht nur Steuerrecht eine Rolle, der mögliche Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit des BV mit der Gefahr für LV und Vereine ist da  ja nur ein Aspekt.....


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Stimmt, passt eigentlich besser in den anderen Thread.:m

Aber wenn dem BV die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt wird wegen der Finanzierung von "kritischen" (Wett-)Angelveranstaltungen über rätselhafte Treuhandkonten, gilt das Gesagte natürlich entsprechend. Dann sitzt der Gründer/Anleger dieses/dieser Kontos/Konten genauso mit seiner persönlichen Haftung mit im Boot (oder sollte man sagen "im sinkenden Schiff"?)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nochwas zu den hier angesprochenen "Zuwendungen" des Verbands an die Vereine. (Körperschaft an Mitglieder)
> Dies ist ebenso wie die Ausschließlichkeit ein Ausschlusskriterium für die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit, weil es dem Selbstlosigkeitsprinzip widerspricht.


 
 Ja, aber...

 ...der Zeitpunkt ist hierbei entscheidend! Bei der Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit ist der Verein durch seine dann vorliegende Mitgliedschaft gefährdet die eigene Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren. Also der Zeitpunkt, wo ein Verband seine Gemeinnützigkeit verliert, ist für den Mitgliedsverein  steuerrechtlich relevant. 

 Bei den "Zuwendungen" sieht es hingegen anders aus. Diese dürfen natürlich von Vereinen nur angenommen werden, solange die Gemeinnützigkeit des Verbandes vorliegt/ vorlag. Ist diese nicht mehr gegeben, ist das natürlich nicht mehr möglich, ohne den eigenen Status zu riskieren! Also hat hier die Vergangenheit keinen Einfluss.

 Natürlich muss auch die Art und Höhe der Zuwendung berücksichtigt werden, was aber hier nicht hingehört und sehr umfangreich ist.

 Denn hier sind ja nur die von Thomas genannten Fakten relevant....


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

????
Hat doch damit nichts zu tun.
Ein gemeinnütziger eingetragener Verein darf doch Zuwendungen von nicht gemeinnützigen Organisationen (Firmen, Privatpersonen) entgegen nehmen und für satzungsgemäße gemeinnützige Zwecke einsetzen. Ob der Zuwendungsgeber da gemeinnützig ist oder mal war interessiert nicht die Bohne.

Die (hier entscheidende) Frage ist höchstens, ob das auch im Zusammenhang mit "rätselhaften" Konten zugunsten nicht-gemeinnütziger Zwecke geschehen darf, und die Antwort darauf ist ein ebenso klares Nein!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Aber die Art der Zuwendung sowie die Nutzung (Spende, Sponsoring) ist schon sehr genau vorgeschrieben und wird geprüft. Ist hier aber nicht Thema


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Da ich positiv denke, gehe ich davon aus, dass wir bis am 28.02. mehr erfahren, weil eine konkrete, stichhaltige Antwort kommt von einer/einem der Angeschriebenen......

Ich denke, zumindest der eine oder andere wird da begriffen haben, dass sie reagieren müssen (zumindest gegenüber Behörden).
Und das schnellstens....
Wenn sie nicht die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei an die Wand fahren wollen.

Wir werden sehen - und berichten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Nachdem gerade die Post da war, weder per Mail noch per Post eine Antwort oder auch nur eine Eingangsbestätigung kam von den Angeschriebenen (Präsidentin Dr. Happach-Kasan, Vizepräsident Pieper, Justitiarin Kiera und beide Geschäftsstellen), haben wir nun allen Landesverbänden eine Mail geschrieben, um diese zu informieren, damit die dann selber nachfragen und tätig werden können.




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> da ich auf untenstehende Mail an die Präsidentin Dr. Happach-Kasan, den Vizepräsidenten Pieper, die Justitiarin Kiera und an beide Geschäftsstellen bis dato noch keine Eingangsbestätigung oder Antwort erhalten habe, sende ich dies hiermit auch an die Landesverbände, denn Landes- wie auch Bundesverband haben gegenüber ihren Mitgliedern eine Fürsorgepflicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Landesverbände? Wie wäre es mit den zuständigen Finanzbehörden? ;-) Dann würde es wohl öffentlich werden...


----------



## mathei (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Landesverbände? Wie wäre es mit den zuständigen Finanzbehörden? ;-) Dann würde es wohl öffentlich werden...



Du weißt doch, daß das der nächste Schritt ist, wenn die Bereitschaft zur Kommunikation ausbleibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Da nun auch alle Landesverbände informiert sind, wird sich ja rausstellen, ob das Versagen (kommunikativ wie inhaltlich) auf den Bundesverband begrenzt ist..

Da am Ende Vereine und damit das Zahlvolk, die organisierten Angelfischer, gefährdet bzw. betroffen sind, wenn weder BV noch LV handeln, muss das aber so oder geklärt werden...

Wenn weiter gegen finanzrechtliche Bestimmungen verstossen wird, wird bei Handeln von aussen jahrelang keinerlei Veranstaltung mehr möglich sein, die vernünftigen anglerischen Massstäben gerecht werden würde...

Wenn das BV und LV trotz der zahlreichen Warnungen am Arxxx vorbei geht und die nichts unternehmen, sollte auch der letzte Verbandsclaqeur merken, dass "die da oben" sich für alle Mögliche, nicht aber für die berechtigten Belange der organisierten Angelfischer nach vernünftigen Veranstaltungen, im Rahmen auch des aktuell geltenden Finanzrechtes, interessieren..

Und da bleibt eben nur erst mal den eigenen Verbandsstall ausmisten, dann zusammen sitzen mit dem BMF und neue, den neuesten wissenschaftlichen und angelpraktischen Erfahrungen entsprechende Richtlinien auszumachen und umzusetzen und solange alle bedenklichen Veranstaltungen auszusetzen..

Der VDSF hats verbockt..
Der DAV ist ohne festschreiben solcher inhaltlichen Punkte in den VDSF eingetreten..
Der DAFV hat ausser Bekämpfung von Wasserkraft und Kormoran bisher noch nichts geleistet - trotz nun x-facher Hinweise..
Und auch Fragen aus den Reihen der eigenen LV-Präsis dazu nicht beantwortet....


Wir werden sehen und berichten, ob die das Angeln weiter ruinieren oder endlich aufwachen.......................


----------



## Lazarus (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



mathei schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, daß das der nächste Schritt ist, wenn die Bereitschaft zur Kommunikation ausbleibt.


Dumm ist es dann aber, wenn auch die Finanzbehörden nicht 'kommunizieren' wollen. Ich wills ja nicht verschreien, aber möglicherweise hat sich der Ruf des ABs schon über die Angelwelt hinaus verbreitet...

Interessant finde ich bei der ganzen Geschichte vor allem, dass mich die AB-Fanboys regelmäßig zurechtgewiesen haben, wenn ich geschrieben habe, dass Wettfischen in Deutschland aufgrund des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht legal möglich ist. 
Dies u.A. mit Hinweis darauf, dass sogar die Merkel bei einer WM anwesend war und dass Polizeisportvereine Wettfischen ausgetragen hätten.

Nun, wo das AB versucht, die bisherige Praxis zu torpedieren, nach der die Angler ihre Wettkämpfe unter der Flagge der Hege durchführen konnten, lese ich nichts mehr davon.
Gefallen kann es diesen Leuten eigentlich nicht, wenn nach den 'richtigen' Wettfischen auch die Fischen unterbleiben müssten, mit denen bisher scheinbar alle recht gut leben konnten.
Scheinbar ist das Abnicken nicht nur in den Verbänden (angeblich) üblich, sondern auch im AB. Kadavergehorsam bis zum Schluss.

Ich glaube selbst allerdings nicht, dass das Bellen aus dem AB irgendwas bewirken wird - vielleicht glauben auch die hegfischenden AB-Fans ingeheim, dass außer heißer Luft wie üblich nichts produziert wird.
Wie war doch gleich noch der Name des bayerischen Vereins, der seine Gemeinnützigkeit verloren hat wegen Hegefischen?

Trotzdem, weiter so! Ich fühle mich gut unterhalten. |supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Dumm ist es dann aber, wenn auch die Finanzbehörden nicht 'kommunizieren' wollen.


 
 Oh ja, durch das Anglerboard wird die Rechtsprechung in diesem Land geändert, geltendes Recht ignoriert und all das, was das AB aufdeckt, wird dann und sofort in diesem Land geduldet... Boah!


 So denken nur verbandstreue AB Hasser, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Er kann ja nix dafür, immer ruhig bleiben...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Ja, und weinen wenn die Behörden kommuniziert haben...


----------



## Blauzahn (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So denken nur verbandstreue AB Hasser, oder?



Mal ehrlich, so borniert bzw. arrogant kann man doch garnicht sein, das jeder, der ne andere Meinung hat, ein AB-Hasser oder Verbandstreuer ist.

Genau das Denken, was anderen immer vorgeworfen wird, praktizierst du selbst.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ich glaube selbst allerdings nicht, dass das Bellen aus dem AB irgendwas bewirken wird - vielleicht glauben auch die hegfischenden AB-Fans ingeheim, dass außer heißer Luft wie üblich nichts produziert wird.



Das "Bellen des Anglerboards" wird nichts bewirken, allerdings sind durch das Anglerboard Leute mit Argumenten gefüttert worden. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass laut gut informierten Kreisen Schreiben von gut dotierten Anwälten bis hoch zum Bayerischen Finanzministerium eingegangen sind, die mit Hinweis auf Hegefischen mit Preisvergabe eine Durchsetzung der Anordnung bzgl. Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit fordern.

 Man mag von diesem Handeln der Verantwortlichen hier im Board halten, was man will, aber da ist definitiv eine Maschinerie angeschoben worden.


----------



## Lazarus (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man mag von diesem Handeln der Verantwortlichen hier im Board halten, was man will, aber da ist definitiv eine Maschinerie angeschoben worden.


Vielleicht. Vielleicht sind das aber auch nur haltlose Gerüchte, wie sie oft verbreitet werden. Belastbare Quellen gibts halt nicht. Oder?

Dass aus Kreisen des Boards mit Anzeigen zu rechnen ist, wurde ja schon vom einen oder anderen (früheren) Board-Promineten angekündigt. Wenn diese Leute nicht einen Verein/Verband finden und denunzieren, der wirklich ein Wettfischen alten Schlages veranstaltet, wird das aber im Sande verlaufen.
Genauso wie die depperten Anzeigen der Peta, die wollten doch das selbe erreichen, wenn auch über die Strafjustiz. Und, so sehr ich diese Peta-Leute verabscheue, was Anzeigen und Denunziation anbetrifft, sind die Petaner eine andere Liga als die AB-(Ex)Funktionäre.

Für mich ist das ganze Thema ein Sturm im Wasserglas: Wettfischen ist in Deuschland laut Tierschutzgesetz verboten. Diese Erkenntnis mag dem einen oder anderen nicht gefallen, neu ist sie nicht. Vereine die verbotene Aktivitäten entfalten, können kaum Gemeinnützig sein. Auch nicht so besonders überraschend.
Ergo: Vereine oder Verbände die Wettfischen veranstalten, sind nicht gemeinnützig. Das ist kalter Kaffee, das hat der VDSF schon vor 30 Jahren begriffen.

Werden dagegen Hegefischen veranstaltet, sehe ich kein Problem mit der Gemeinnützigkeit. Die sind ja legal, wenn sich die Veranstalter klug anstellen. Also soll doch Thomas und wer immer sich sonst berufen fühlt, die Hegefischer anzeigen, rauskommen wird nichts.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Den Passus im Tierschutzgesetz möchte ich sehen.
Ich habe bis heute kein Verbot von Wettfischen im Bundes- Tierschutzgesetz gesehen.

Zur Hilfe hier der Link.
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/

Bezüglich der Gerüchteaktion werden Dir sicherlich die LV auskunft geben.
Diese informieren doch ihre Mitglieder umfassend.

Und wenn sich die Veranstalter dumm anstellen verlieren se ihre Gemeinnützigkeit.
Ob dumm oder schlau entscheidet dann die Steuerfahndung und das Finanzgericht.
Im Schreiben vom BMF oder BFM steht etwas von Unbenennung z.b. in Hegefischen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Für mich ist das ganze Thema ein Sturm im Wasserglas: Wettfischen ist in Deuschland laut Tierschutzgesetz verboten. Diese Erkenntnis mag dem einen oder anderen nicht gefallen, neu ist sie nicht. Vereine die verbotene Aktivitäten entfalten, können kaum Gemeinnützig sein. Auch nicht so besonders überraschend.
> Ergo: Vereine oder Verbände die Wettfischen veranstalten, sind nicht gemeinnützig.



Dann könnte ja aus dem Sturm im Wasserglas bald eine Sturmflut werden...

https://de-de.facebook.com/GermanFishingTeam

Oder willst Du das nicht in die Kategorie Wettfischen einstufen? Und dann lese Dir mal die Einleitung auf der Seite durch 



Lazarus schrieb:


> Die sind ja legal, wenn sich die Veranstalter klug anstellen.



Mein Eindruck ist jedoch, dass sich nicht alle klug anstellen bzw. auf gaaaaaanz dünnem Eis bewegen- und wenn da mal ein Beamter hinter die Kulissen schaut könnte es eng werden! Na ja, und als Beispiel für "nicht klug anstellen" dient auch der obige Link...


----------



## Lazarus (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck ist jedoch, dass sich nicht alle klug anstellen bzw. auf gaaaaaanz dünnem Eis bewegen- und wenn da mal ein Beamter hinter die Kulissen schaut könnte es eng werden! Na ja, und als Beispiel für "nicht klug anstellen" dient auch der obige Link...


Da stimme ich dir zu. Allerdings ist das nichts neues, bloß haben diese Fischen bisher keinen interessiert.

Dass jetzt versucht wird, diese Angler an den Pranger zu stellen und ihnen die Durchführung ihrer Veranstaltungen zu erschweren, hätte ich von Seiten der der Peta verstanden.
Stattdessen sind es Leute, die selbst Angler sind oder waren, die jetzt gegen andere Angler Front machen. Das finde ich bedauerlich.
Wenn man glaubt, den Verbänden eins auswischen zu können, interessieren die Angler, für die man ja angeblich eintritt und von denen man lebt, kein bisschen mehr. Dabei sind es die einzelnen Angler, denen man schadet.

@Sharpo
Dass Wettfischen tierschutzwidrig sind, darfst du gerne bestreiten. Es gibt aber zumindest ein Urteil aus den 80ern, das das bestätigt und ich bin sicher, dass die meisten Richter das auch und gerade heute nicht anders sehen werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Die sind ja legal, wenn sich die Veranstalter klug anstellen.



Man muss schon eines besonderen Geistes Kind sein, um Deine Rechtsauffassung zu teilen.


Da prescht ein Verband vor und stellt die große Gruppe der Wettfischer an den Pranger, erklärt aus eigenem Antrieb das Wettfischen für nicht Gesetzeskonform, zeigt einen konkurrierenden Verband bei der Finanzbehörde an und bewirkt schlußendlich, dass das Wettfischen in Deutschland nur noch rudimentär möglich ist.

Die Masse der Angler, die das zugelassen hat, wehrt sich nicht, sondern nennt den Betrieb nicht mehr "Wettfischen" sondern "Hegefischen". Ein bisschen Makulatur hier, ein wenig umformulieren da, und schon kann man zumindest halbwegs wieder sein Können untereinander messen, bewerten und auszeichnen. 


Der Verband selber - so hat es zumindest den Anschein - geht sogar noch einen Schritt weiter. Trotz vornherum erklärter Unvereinbarkeit von Wettfischen gegenüber dem Tierschutzgesetz, bleibt man Mitglied in einem internationalen Wettanglerverband. Diesen Spagat muss man gar nicht groß bewerten. Damit aber nicht genug. Zumindest duldet dieser Verband über Jahrzehnte, dass seine Mitglieder an Veranstaltungen des Wettkampfverbandes im Ausland teilnimmt. Wissen müssend, dass dazu (verbotwidrige) Qualifikationen im Inland stattfinden müssen.

Wie es sich nun abzuzeichnen scheint, blieb es jedoch nicht bei der Duldung, sondern scheinbar wurde das auch unterstützt. Da ist die Rede von schwarzen Kassen und Geldflüssen in die eine oder andere Richtung, die nur der Teilnahme an Wettfischveranstaltungen dienen konnten. 

Das von Dir genannte "klug anstellen" ist im Grunde nichts anderes als Rechtsbeugung.

In einer Bananenrepublik mag sowas an der Tagesordnung sein. In Deutschland ist sowas sicher nicht einmalig, dennoch unter Beachtung der Historie sehr außergewöhnlich. Man schafft selber eine Gesetzeslage, sucht und findet (vermeintlich) Auswege, selbige zu umgehen und unterstützt diejenigen, die offensichtlich und glasklar gegen diese Gesetzeslage verstoßen.

Man muss kein Angler sein, um dabei eine gehörige Portion Abscheu zu entwickeln. 


Selbstredend wird die Finanzbehörde kommunizieren. Und zwar dann, wenn sie weitere Fragen hat. Und selbstredend werden weitere Schritte der Behörde, wie auch mögliche Ergebnisse, nicht kommuniziert. Die Behörde wird dann handeln, wenn Sie Handlungsbedarf sieht. Ob das der Fall sein wird, kann man vermuten.
Davon ab, hier geht es nicht nur um den Status der Gemeinnützigkeit. Mein persönliches Bestreben geht auch und mit mindestens gleicher Intensität in Richtung der Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband. 
Auch hier wird geprüft werden, und dabei kann ich noch viel besser helfen, als bei den fiskalischen Angelegenheiten. 

Jahrzehnte der Heuchelei und Ignoranz bei Verbänden und Anglern sind Zeit genug, das ganze Konstrukt eingehend zu durchleuchten. Chancen, einen sauberen Weg zu beschreiten, hatten beide Seiten mehr als genügend.

PS. Der Vergleich mit den Anzeigen der Peta mag einfachen Gemütern nahe liegen.

Mit etwas nachdenken sollte der Unterschied zwischen einer ideologisch begründeten Anzeige, und einer solchen die mit harten Fakten belegt werden kann, durchaus einleuchten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Ihr fallt einfach immer wieder auf Verbandler und Verbandsclaquere rein, die mittels Nebelkerzenwerferei versuchen, das alles in Offtopic zu bringen oder andere für das Versagen des Bundesverbandes verantwortlich zu machen:
*Es geht hier NICHT um Veranstaltungen von Vereinen* - die sind selber verantwortlich, diese auch finanzrechtskonform auszurichten.

*Es geht rein um den Bundesverband, der seine LV und deren Vereine in Gefahr bringt!*

Weil auch Landesverbände UND deren Vereine (auch und gerade die, welche gar keine Fischen veranstalten), durch das Handeln des Bundesverbandes *OHNE eigenes Tun die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren können*.

*Wegen eines Kontos des BV!!!!*

Da dieses Konto des Bundesverbandes nicht vor der (Kon)Fusion, wie rechtlich notwendig, gemeldet/eingebracht wurde bzw. wenn, dann nicht so, dass das ersichtlich wäre.

*Nachweislich laut Ausschreibungen, ununterbrochen bis heute unter Führung und Rechtskraft des DAFV*, werden über dieses Konto Veranstaltungen des Bundesverbandes abgewickelt mit zigtausenden Euros (Startgelder, Spenden etc.)..

Bei denen es mehr als wahrscheinlich ist, dass diese den Anweisungen des BMF widersprechen und damit als Wettfischen anzusehen sind:
Internationale Wettangelweltmeisterschaften, dazu notwendige nationale Sichtungen, internationale Anglermeetings, nationale Veranstaltungen nach CIPS - Regeln etc. - alles über dieses Konto abgewickelt, *für das der BV ja laut Interview Quinger wie laut Ausschreibungen DAV und DAFV voll verantwortlich ist..*

Dass wohl dazu auch im Salzwasserbereich nationale Veranstaltungen wie  auch Welt/Europa/Clubweltwettangelmeisterschaften vom Bundesverband mit gefördert werden (siehe Terminkalender Meeresanglerverband zu DAFV-Veranstaltungen), kommt da eventuell noch dazu, ist aber nicht der Punkt bei dem hier angesprochenen Konto und eine noch aufzuarbeitende andere Baustelle...

Die Verwendung dieses nicht gemeldeten Kontos (oder nicht ersichtlich eingebrachten) für diese laut Schreiben BMF der Gemeinnützigkeit  mit großer Sicherheit widersprechende Veranstaltungen, *beinhaltet also die große Gefahr der Aberkennung  der Gemeinnützigkeit für den Bundesverband*.

*Und NUR deswegen *sind auch Landesverbände als Mitglied im BV, sowie Vereine in Landesverbänden, die Mitglied im BV sind, *auch ausserhalb der eigenen Zuständigkeit/Verantwortlichkeit vom Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit bedroht *(NICHT wegen Veranstaltungen von Vereinen oder LV!! Das liegt in deren alleiniger Verantwortung, das finanzrechtskonform zu machen).

Davor warnten wir...

*Sowohl den BV, seine Präsidentin; seinen Vize, die Justitiarin, die Geschäftsstellen*. ..

Da die nicht reagierten oder gar handelten und so für ihre Landesverbände und deren Vereine weiter den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit riskieren, haben wir nun auch die LV informiert.

*Damit die wissen (und auch ihre Vereine drüber informieren können), was ihnen droht, wenn sie in diesem BV bleiben, der solche Gefahren ignoriert - der Verlust auch ihrer Gemeinnützigkeit ...*


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

*Nochmal alles auf einmal zusammen gefasst:*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem gerade die Post da war, weder per Mail noch per Post eine Antwort oder auch nur eine Eingangsbestätigung kam von den Angeschriebenen (Präsidentin Dr. Happach-Kasan, Vizepräsident Pieper, Justitiarin Kiera und beide Geschäftsstellen), haben wir nun allen Landesverbänden eine Mail geschrieben, um diese zu informieren, damit die dann selber nachfragen und tätig werden können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr fallt einfach immer wieder auf Verbandler und Verbandsclaquere rein, die mittels Nebelkerzenwerferei versuchen, das alles in Offtopic zu bringen oder andere für das Versagen des Bundesverbandes verantwortlich zu machen:
*Es geht hier NICHT um Veranstaltungen von Vereinen* - die sind selber verantwortlich, diese auch finanzrechtskonform auszurichten.

*Es geht rein um den Bundesverband, der seine LV und deren Vereine in Gefahr bringt!*

*Weil auch Landesverbände UND deren Vereine *(auch und gerade die, welche gar keine Fischen veranstalten), durch das Handeln des Bundesverbandes *OHNE eigenes Tun die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren können*.

*Wegen eines Kontos des BV!!!!*

Da dieses Konto des Bundesverbandes nicht vor der (Kon)Fusion, wie rechtlich notwendig, gemeldet/eingebracht wurde bzw. wenn, dann nicht so, dass das ersichtlich wäre.

*Nachweislich laut Ausschreibungen, ununterbrochen bis heute unter Führung und Rechtskraft des DAFV*, werden über dieses Konto Veranstaltungen des Bundesverbandes abgewickelt mit zigtausenden Euros (Startgelder, Spenden etc.)..

Bei denen es mehr als wahrscheinlich ist, dass diese den Anweisungen des BMF widersprechen und damit *finanzrechtlich* als Wettfischen anzusehen sind:
Internationale Wettangelweltmeisterschaften, dazu notwendige nationale Sichtungen, internationale Anglermeetings, nationale Veranstaltungen nach CIPS - Regeln etc. - alles über dieses Konto abgewickelt, *für das der BV ja laut Interview Quinger wie laut Ausschreibungen DAV und DAFV voll verantwortlich ist..*

Dass wohl dazu auch im Salzwasserbereich nationale Veranstaltungen wie  auch Welt/Europa/Clubweltwettangelmeisterschaften vom Bundesverband mit gefördert werden (siehe Terminkalender Meeresanglerverband zu DAFV-Veranstaltungen), kommt da eventuell noch dazu, ist aber nicht der Punkt bei dem hier angesprochenen Konto und eine noch aufzuarbeitende andere Baustelle...

Die Verwendung dieses nicht gemeldeten Kontos (oder nicht ersichtlich eingebrachten) für diese laut Schreiben BMF der Gemeinnützigkeit  mit großer Sicherheit widersprechende Veranstaltungen, *beinhaltet also die große Gefahr der Aberkennung  der Gemeinnützigkeit für den Bundesverband*.

*Und NUR deswegen *sind auch Landesverbände als Mitglied im BV, sowie Vereine in Landesverbänden, die Mitglied im BV sind, *auch ausserhalb der eigenen Zuständigkeit/Verantwortlichkeit vom Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit bedroht *(NICHT wegen Veranstaltungen von Vereinen oder LV!! Das liegt in deren alleiniger Verantwortung, das finanzrechtskonform zu machen).

Davor warnten wir......

*Sowohl den BV, seine Präsidentin; seinen Vize, die Justitiarin, die Geschäftsstellen*. ..

Da die nicht reagierten oder gar handelten und so für ihre Landesverbände und deren Vereine weiter den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit riskieren, haben wir nun auch die LV informiert.

*Damit die wissen (und auch ihre Vereine drüber informieren können), was ihnen droht, wenn sie in diesem BV bleiben, der solche Gefahren ignoriert - der Verlust auch ihrer Gemeinnützigkeit ...*

Nun wird man ja sehen können, wie verantwortlich nach Vorliegen dieser Informationen der Bundesverband wie die den BV tragenden LV nun handeln werden.....


----------



## Sharpo (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu. Allerdings ist das nichts neues, bloß haben diese Fischen bisher keinen interessiert.
> 
> Dass jetzt versucht wird, diese Angler an den Pranger zu stellen und ihnen die Durchführung ihrer Veranstaltungen zu erschweren, hätte ich von Seiten der der Peta verstanden.
> Stattdessen sind es Leute, die selbst Angler sind oder waren, die jetzt gegen andere Angler Front machen. Das finde ich bedauerlich.
> ...



Ja, ich bestreite es weil kein einziges Hegefischen mit wettbewerbscharacter ein Problem mit dem tierschutzgesetz hatte. Wettfischen bei einhaltung des tierschutzgesetzes ist in Deutschland weiterhin moeglich. Es gibt kein explizitetes verbot von wettfischen. Es gibt nur ein Wettfischverbot bezogen auf die gemeinnuetzigkeit. Und da ist es egal welchen namen man dieser veranstaltung gibt. Es liegt da nur an den Durchfuehrungsbestimmungen des Hegefischen...Platzauslosung, Preisverleihung etc.
Nichts anderes.


----------



## Mainangler1 (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Hallo Thomas 
Ich verfolgen seit einiger zeit hier Dein angagement und deine schreiben zu dem konto das nur einige kennen und du versuchst seit langem ne antwort zu bekommen
aber müsstest ja langsam selber klar sein dass du da irgendwie mit nem geist schreibst wenn du hier von hinz und kunz vorschläge, ideen, rechtfertigungen und auch kritik bekommst aber von der stelle um die es eigentlich geht weder ne empfangs- noch ne sonstige stellungnahme bekommst.
mit freundlichen Grüssen 
Dominik


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Mainangler1 schrieb:


> aber müsstest ja langsam selber klar sein dass du da irgendwie mit nem geist schreibst


Ein böser Geist?
Ghostbusters??
;-))

Ich werde zumindest meiner Aufgabe und Verantwortung gerecht, indem ich recherchiere und nachfrage..

Ob und wie der BV und die LV auch ihre Verantwortung und Fürsorge für ihre Vereine wahrnehmen werden, wird sich zeigen....

Oder ob sie eben wissentlich und willentlich für ihre Mitglieder (LV) und deren Mitglieder (Vereine) weiterhin den Status der Gemeinnützigkeit riskieren..


----------



## Sharpo (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Mainangler1 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> Ich verfolgen seit einiger zeit hier Dein angagement und deine schreiben zu dem konto das nur einige kennen und du versuchst seit langem ne antwort zu bekommen
> aber müsstest ja langsam selber klar sein dass du da irgendwie mit nem geist schreibst wenn du hier von hinz und kunz vorschläge, ideen, rechtfertigungen und auch kritik bekommst aber von der stelle um die es eigentlich geht weder ne empfangs- noch ne sonstige stellungnahme bekommst.
> mit freundlichen Grüssen
> Dominik



Ich denke hier werden genügend Delegierte u. a. Verantwortliche mitlesen und nach den Denkanstössen selbst mal Anfangen zu Denken und Fragen zu stellen, evtl. auch mal anfangen sich selbst zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich denke hier werden genügend Delegierte u. a. Verantwortliche mitlesen und nach den Denkanstössen selbst mal Anfangen zu Denken und Fragen zu stellen, evtl. auch mal anfangen sich selbst zu hinterfragen.



die verhalten sich eher wie zickige Weiber, nach dem Motto,
"Paahh, mit denen rede ich nicht"|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Vereine die verbotene Aktivitäten entfalten, können kaum Gemeinnützig sein.


 
 Genau! Deshalb wird ja auch kein Verband oder Verein in Deutschland Angst vor einer Überprüfung durch die zuständigen Behörden bezüglich Hegefischen, Gemeinschaftsfischen oder Bankverbindungen/ Konten haben müssen. Ich setze nämlich voraus, dass ein Verband/ Verein der u.a. durch meine (Zwangs-) Abgaben mitfinanziert wird, sich an geltendes Recht hält. Sollte das allerdings aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht so sein- ja dann könnte unter Umständen das (vorläufige) Ende der organisierten Angelfischerei in D anstehen...

 Warten wir mal die kommenden Wochen/ Monate ab, was die Überprüfungen ergeben.


----------



## Tomasz (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> die verhalten sich eher wie zickige Weiber, nach dem Motto,
> "Paahh, mit denen rede ich nicht"|kopfkrat



Keine Ahnung was Du so für Frauen kennst...
Aber ich denke, dass Sharpo das so schon ganz richtig sieht. 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich denke hier werden genügend Delegierte u. a.  Verantwortliche mitlesen und nach den Denkanstössen selbst mal Anfangen  zu Denken und Fragen zu stellen, evtl. auch mal anfangen sich selbst zu  hinterfragen.



Das zeigt sich ja auch immer wieder mal, wenn sich wie Hr. Keller aus Berlin, jemand gemüßigt fühlt, zu Kommentaren aus dem AB öffentlich und außerhalb des AB Stellung zu beziehen.
Ja und ich würde daher keinen Funktionär als "zickiges Weib" bezeichnen, wenn er nicht mit dem AB kommuniziert. Im Gegenteil, solange sie nicht zuallerst mit ihren zahlenden Mitgliedern kommunizieren, bevor sie gegenüber dem AB oder wem auch immer Kommentare abgeben, werde ich stink sauer. Sie sind in erster Linie ihren Mitgliedern verpflichtet und wenn sie der Meinung sind, dass die Fragen aus dem AB für den Verband und sein Fortbestehen relevant sein könnten, dann haben sie dass verdammt nochmal den zahlenden Mitgliedern zu erklären und nicht irgendeinem Forum. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Genau! Deshalb wird ja auch kein Verband  oder Verein in Deutschland Angst vor einer Überprüfung durch die  zuständigen Behörden bezüglich Hegefischen, Gemeinschaftsfischen oder  Bankverbindungen/ Konten haben müssen. Ich setze nämlich voraus, dass  ein Verband/ Verein der u.a. durch meine (Zwangs-) Abgaben mitfinanziert  wird, sich an geltendes Recht hält...



Davon gehe ich auch aus. Schön, dass wir mal einer Meinung sind. 



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...Warten wir mal die kommenden Wochen/ Monate ab, was die Überprüfungen ergeben.



Habe ich da etwas verpasst? Von welchen Überprüfungen reden wir denn hier? Und wer hat sie veranlasst? Gibt es anhängende Verfahren und wenn ja, bei welchem Finanzamt und für welche Verbandsstruktur?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Habe ich da etwas verpasst? Von welchen Überprüfungen reden wir denn hier? Und wer hat sie veranlasst? Gibt es anhängende Verfahren und wenn ja, bei welchem Finanzamt und für welche Verbandsstruktur?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


 
 Die Gemeinnützigkeit wird alle 3 Jahre überprüft und das steht wohl in einigen Verbänden in 2014 an. Na ja, und wir wissen ja nicht welche Unterlagen/ Informationen den zuständigen Finanzämtern bis dahin vorliegen. 

 Die Nummer mit den "rätselhaften Konten" könnte wohl noch eine Rolle spielen...


----------



## Tomasz (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Gemeinnützigkeit wird alle 3 Jahre überprüft und das steht wohl in einigen Verbänden in 2014 an. Na ja, und wir wissen ja nicht welche Unterlagen/ Informationen den zuständigen Finanzämtern bis dahin vorliegen.
> 
> Die Nummer mit den "rätselhaften Konten" könnte wohl noch eine Rolle spielen...



"vielleicht...wissen nicht...könnte...kann...ist möglich dass..."
Rätselhaft schein mir hier so manches zu sein.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Nummer mit den *"rätselhaften Konten"* könnte wohl noch eine Rolle spielen...



Wieviel gibts denn noch?
Bisher lese ich nur über *EIN* Konto, oder habe ich, wie Tomasz auch was verpasst ?
Zudem "überprüfen" die FA unterschiedlich.
Bei uns sind es, so mich die letzte Aufforderung nicht täuscht, 2 Jahre.

Nochmal zu dem EINEN ominösen Konto:
Steuerlich relevant wäre dies doch nur, wenn da was drauf ist/war.
Gibt es zum Kontostand auch Infos von den "Zuträgern" ?
Ich hatte ja schon weiter vorn im Thread dazu gefragt, aber bisher leider keine Antwort erhalten...


----------



## Tomasz (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es zum Kontostand auch Infos von den "Zuträgern" ?
> Ich hatte ja schon weiter vorn im Thread dazu gefragt, aber bisher leider keine Antwort erhalten...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> *Nachweislich laut Ausschreibungen, ununterbrochen bis heute unter Führung und Rechtskraft des DAFV*, werden über dieses Konto Veranstaltungen des Bundesverbandes abgewickelt mit zigtausenden Euros (Startgelder, Spenden etc.)*...*



"...zigtausende Euros..." 
wenn nicht gar Millionen:q...
vermutlich aus der Schweiz...
kann sein...
oder so...:q

Nee im Ernst, diese Frage wurde bisher nicht konkret beantwortet.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wieviel gibts denn noch?
> Bisher lese ich nur über *EIN* Konto, oder habe ich, wie Tomasz auch was verpasst ?
> Zudem "überprüfen" die FA unterschiedlich.
> Bei uns sind es, so mich die letzte Aufforderung nicht täuscht, 2 Jahre.
> ...


 
 Ich habe nur den Titel dieses Threads genutzt. Ich weiß nicht wie viele oder ob es überhaupt "rätselhafte Konten" im DAFV gibt. 

 In der Regel wird alle 3 Jahre geprüft!


----------



## angler1996 (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Schweiz ist unsicher, die Kanalinseln sind besser:g


----------



## Tomasz (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Schweiz ist unsicher, die Kanalinseln sind besser:g



Bist Du irre, das hier so offen preis zu geben. 
Ich hatte doch gerade versucht die ominösen Konten zu verschleiern, zu vernebeln und was weiß ich noch alles.
Fast hätte es geklappt und man hätte hier jetzt alle Kraft daran gesetzt, ein solches Konto in der Schweiz zu suchen und jetzt gibst Du öffentlich preis, wo unsere Mitgliedsbeiträge wirklich landen?!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (1. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Bin gnadenlos für Transparenz
( naja , irre kann ich deshalb trotzdem sein)


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, solange sie nicht zuallerst mit ihren zahlenden Mitgliedern kommunizieren, bevor sie gegenüber dem AB oder wem auch immer Kommentare abgeben, werde ich stink sauer.



Kein Grund sauer zu sein. Man kommuniziert meist weder mit dem AB, noch mit den zahlenden Mitgliedern. Also alles in Butter. |rolleyes

Ach so. Naja, die von Dir leicht kritisierte Veröffentlichung von Herrn Keller auf deren Verbands-HP ist für mich Kommunikation mit den zahlenden Mitgliedern.
Was ist für Dich daran nicht in Ordnung ?
Dass er sich auf das AB bezieht, oder dass er nicht exclusiv an zahlende Mitglieder berichtet?

Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> "...zigtausende Euros..."
> wenn nicht gar Millionen:q...
> vermutlich aus der Schweiz...
> kann sein...
> ...



Kannst Du leicht abschätzen:
Teilnehmerzahl bei Sichtung für WM, IAM; Anglertreff Verbände, Anglertreff Feeder etc. mal jeweilige Startgebühr (meist zwischen 60 und 100 Euro/Starter).

Was eben im jeweiligen Jahr an Veranstaltungen über dieses Konto abgewickelt wurde - unter Verantwortung vom DAV bis 2013, wie vom DAFV seit Rechtskraft 2013 bis aktuell heute.

Plus Spenden/Sponsoring für diese Veranstaltungen, was ja laut Interview Quinger auch über dieses Konto geht, sowie die Finanzierung über den BV (zumindest laut Quinger zu DAV-Zeiten).

Und ja, es wäre wünschenswert, dass der Bundesverband das mal endlich offenlegt - wurde ja auch von LV-Präsis schon mehrfach gefragt, ohne dass sie von Präsidium oder Geschäftsstellen konkrete Antwort bekommen hätten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was Du so für Frauen kennst...
> Aber ich denke, dass Sharpo das so schon ganz richtig sieht.
> 
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich Dir natürlich zu, nur da kommunizieren sie ja auch nicht.
Selbstverständlich müssten die Mitglieder und deren Belange an erster Stelle stehen, aber das ist leider nicht der Fall.
Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte keinen persönlich als zickiges Weib bezeichnen, nur das Verhalten erinnert mich halt daran.#h


----------



## smithie (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das zeigt sich ja auch immer wieder mal, wenn sich wie Hr. Keller aus Berlin, jemand gemüßigt fühlt, zu Kommentaren aus dem AB öffentlich und außerhalb des AB Stellung zu beziehen.


Hast Du dazu vielleicht einen Link?!


----------



## Tomasz (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



smithie schrieb:


> Hast Du dazu vielleicht einen Link?!



hier im AB thematisiert:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4074748&postcount=331

Den direkten Link zur Verbandseite kriege ich nicht hier rein. Steht hier unter aktuelles:
http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/aktuelles.html?&no_cache=1

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Dir natürlich zu, nur da kommunizieren sie ja auch nicht.
> Selbstverständlich müssten die Mitglieder und deren Belange an erster Stelle stehen, aber das ist leider nicht der Fall.
> Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte keinen persönlich als zickiges Weib bezeichnen, nur das Verhalten erinnert mich halt daran.#h



Ist eine Frage wie man Mitglieder definiert.
Die Angler an der Basis sind ja keine Mitglieder im DAFV, selbst die Vorstände der kleinen Angelvereine nicht.
Solangsam hab ich sogar Zweifel ob ich als popliger Angler Mitglied in einem LFV bin.  
Müsste mal wieder die LFV Satzung lesen.


----------



## Tomasz (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Ach so. Naja, die von Dir leicht kritisierte Veröffentlichung von Herrn Keller auf deren Verbands-HP ist für mich Kommunikation mit den zahlenden Mitgliedern.
> Was ist für Dich daran nicht in Ordnung ?
> Dass er sich auf das AB bezieht, oder dass er nicht exclusiv an zahlende Mitglieder berichtet?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen....



Wie erstaunlich, dass man im AB auch leise Kritik wahrnimmt, hat man doch oftmals das Gefühl, dass der am meisten Recht hat, der *virtuell brüllt* oder die meisten Schimpfwörter für den Verband auf Lager hat. Wenn dem nicht so ist, könnte einige ja durchaus mal überlegen, ob man nicht auch mit leisen Tönen weiter kommt.
Deine Fragen will ich Dir gerne beantworten, wobei einige davon schon in dem dafür eigentlich vorgesehen Thread zu finden sind.
Das der Verband seine Mitglieder auf kurzem Weg über die Verbandwebseite informiert ist absolut begrüßenswert. Das er sich dabei auf die Diskussion im AB bezieht, geht eigentlich auch in Ordnung. An dieser Stelle wäre es aus meiner Sicht aber noch besser gegangen, nämlich die zahlenden Mitglieder auch ohne die Diskussion im AB über Probleme im Verband zu informieren. Und da sind wir auch schon am nächsten Kritikpunkt. Es geht in Berlin um die Kohle und dabei insbesondere um die Kohle, die fürs Casting ausgegeben wird. An dieser Stelle ist es aber für den aufmerksamen Leser schwierig die Lage tatsächlich einzuschätzen, wenn diese Zahlen und die damit konkret verbundenen Probleme nicht auch auf den Tisch kommen. Und diese Zahlen scheint außerhalb des Präsidiums niemand so recht zu kennen. Das hat auch die Diskussion hier im AB gezeigt. Von daher fällt es schwer die Situation wirklich einschätzen zu können. Kannst Du aber gerne alles im dafür vorgesehen Thread nachlesen.
Ob er das nun exclusiv für seine Mitglieder machen muss?
Nun ja, ohne die Diskussion im AB hätte er wohl garnicht seinen Kommentar auf die Verbandsseite gestellt. Andererseits geht es hier um hausgemachte Probleme insbesondere um die Finanzen in Berlin. Da fragt man sich, wie es überhaupt erst soweit kommen konnte. Würden die schon immer offen und ehrlich innerhalb des LV kommuniziert haben, wäre es wohl nie soweit gekommen. Dann hätte man Mehrheiten an der Basis organsieren und einen anderen Weg einschlagen können.
Ohne diesen Fall konkret dafür heranzuziehen, aber mitunter hat man das Gefühl, dass ein Teil der Funktionäre das AB dazu benutzt seine eigene Politik durchzusetzen. Da werden Informationen nur soweit gestreut, wie sie den eigenen Interessen dienen und im AB werden diese gerne aufgenommen. Das ist aber nicht dass, was ich unter einer offenen, tranzparenten und demokratischen Verbandsarbeit verstehe. 
Um es aber nochmal kurz zu machen. Der Ansatz der offenen Kommunikation und Information, wie er Keller es getan hat, ist zu begrüßen. Hoffen wir mal, dass dieser Weg weiter beschritten wird. Dann lassen sich vielen Probleme viel besser klären.

Und um das Thema der Exclusivität nochmal kurz aufzugreifen. Ich wünsche mir einen Verband, der für ein möglichst liberales Angeln eintritt. Dazu zählt selbsverständlich auch das Angeln außerhalb von Verbandsstrukturen. Seine finanziellen und verbandspolitischen Probleme müssen sie aber in erster Linie intern klären. Dann ist auch genug Kraft um für oben genannte Ziele einzutreten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

*Nochmal alles auf einmal zusammen gefasst, auch, bzw. gerade weil mmer wieder versucht wird, vom eigentlichen Thema, dem ungeklärten Konto, abzulenken:*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem gerade die Post da war, weder per Mail noch per Post eine Antwort oder auch nur eine Eingangsbestätigung kam von den Angeschriebenen (Präsidentin Dr. Happach-Kasan, Vizepräsident Pieper, Justitiarin Kiera und beide Geschäftsstellen), haben wir nun allen Landesverbänden eine Mail geschrieben, um diese zu informieren, damit die dann selber nachfragen und tätig werden können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr fallt einfach immer wieder auf Verbandler und Verbandsclaquere rein, die mittels Nebelkerzenwerferei versuchen, das alles in Offtopic zu bringen oder andere für das Versagen des Bundesverbandes verantwortlich zu machen:
*Es geht hier NICHT um Veranstaltungen von Vereinen* - die sind selber verantwortlich, diese auch finanzrechtskonform auszurichten.

*Es geht rein um den Bundesverband, der seine LV und deren Vereine in Gefahr bringt!*

*Weil auch Landesverbände UND deren Vereine *(auch und gerade die, welche gar keine Fischen veranstalten), durch das Handeln des Bundesverbandes *OHNE eigenes Tun die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren können*.

*Wegen eines Kontos des BV!!!!*

Da dieses Konto des Bundesverbandes nicht vor der (Kon)Fusion, wie rechtlich notwendig, gemeldet/eingebracht wurde bzw. wenn, dann nicht so, dass das ersichtlich wäre.

*Nachweislich laut Ausschreibungen, ununterbrochen bis heute unter Führung und Rechtskraft des DAFV*, werden über dieses Konto Veranstaltungen des Bundesverbandes abgewickelt mit zigtausenden Euros (Startgelder, Spenden etc.)..

Bei denen es mehr als wahrscheinlich ist, dass diese den Anweisungen des BMF widersprechen und damit *finanzrechtlich* als Wettfischen anzusehen sind:
Internationale Wettangelweltmeisterschaften, dazu notwendige nationale Sichtungen, internationale Anglermeetings, nationale Veranstaltungen nach CIPS - Regeln etc. - alles über dieses Konto abgewickelt, *für das der BV ja laut Interview Quinger wie laut Ausschreibungen DAV und DAFV voll verantwortlich ist..*

Dass wohl dazu auch im Salzwasserbereich nationale Veranstaltungen wie  auch Welt/Europa/Clubweltwettangelmeisterschaften vom Bundesverband mit gefördert werden (siehe Terminkalender Meeresanglerverband zu DAFV-Veranstaltungen), kommt da eventuell noch dazu, ist aber nicht der Punkt bei dem hier angesprochenen Konto und eine noch aufzuarbeitende andere Baustelle...

Die Verwendung dieses nicht gemeldeten Kontos (oder nicht ersichtlich eingebrachten) für diese laut Schreiben BMF der Gemeinnützigkeit  mit großer Sicherheit widersprechende Veranstaltungen, *beinhaltet also die große Gefahr der Aberkennung  der Gemeinnützigkeit für den Bundesverband*.

*Und NUR deswegen *sind auch Landesverbände als Mitglied im BV, sowie Vereine in Landesverbänden, die Mitglied im BV sind, *auch ausserhalb der eigenen Zuständigkeit/Verantwortlichkeit vom Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit bedroht *(NICHT wegen Veranstaltungen von Vereinen oder LV!! Das liegt in deren alleiniger Verantwortung, das finanzrechtskonform zu machen).

Davor warnten wir......

*Sowohl den BV, seine Präsidentin; seinen Vize, die Justitiarin, die Geschäftsstellen*. ..

Da die nicht reagierten oder gar handelten und so für ihre Landesverbände und deren Vereine weiter den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit riskieren, haben wir nun auch die LV informiert.

*Damit die wissen (und auch ihre Vereine drüber informieren können), was ihnen droht, wenn sie in diesem BV bleiben, der solche Gefahren ignoriert - der Verlust auch ihrer Gemeinnützigkeit ...*

Nun wird man ja sehen können, wie verantwortlich nach Vorliegen dieser Informationen der Bundesverband wie die den BV tragenden LV nun handeln werden.....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tomasz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "...zigtausende Euros..."
> ...


----------



## Knispel (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Thomas,
das mit den seltsamen "Wettfischkonto" ist doch nun klar einzigst - der DAFV antwortet nicht ( ist auch naheliegend ) . Ich warte nur noch auf das alles vernichtende Erdbeben, aber auch denn würden die LV´s ( also die organisierten Angler ) alles wieder bezahlen, damit "ihre Eminenzen" weite regieren können und die organisierten Angler merken davon nichts, höchstens das es eventuell ein oder zwei Mal eine Sonderbeitragszahlung fällig wird. Aber auch das wird keinen stören !


----------



## Elbangler_70 (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Na. na, na, wenns ums Geld geht werden viele wach.  Das ist ein sehr heißes Eisen. Da gehen die Mitglieder schnell auf die Barrikaden.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Danke für die Zusammenfassung.

Da du nun in dieser von "EINEM KONTO" schreibst, wäre es wohl angezeigt, auch den Threadtitel zu editieren und nicht weiterhin von "KONTEN" zu schreiben.
Dieses führte schon zu Wirrungen...


@Tomasz
Kommunikation und Information ist nur dann begrüßenswert und zielführend, wenn sie ohne Hintergedanken, offen und vollumfänglich erfolgt.
Nicht aber, wenn sie nur von eigenem Versagen abzulenken versucht, oder gar dazu dient, Einzelpersonen zu diskreditieren.

Mein Senf zum Abend.
René


----------



## Jose (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...Kommunikation und Information ist nur dann begrüßenswert und zielführend, wenn sie ohne Hintergedanken, offen und vollumfänglich erfolgt....



Kommunikation und Information ist immer begrüßenswert.
information sollte vollumfänglich sein, kommunikation offen.

"hintergedanken" haben alle, weil sie sich strategien zur durchsetzung ihres standpunktes bedienen, bedienen müssen.

der(en) DAFV fährt eine sehr simple strategie, nämlich die des NICHTANTWORTENs, hinlänglich bekannt als kommunikationsverweigerung. 
kann man sich leisten, wenn man keine leichen im keller hat, weil nämlich beim "nachbohren" so manche(s) zum vorschein kommen kann/wird.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Jose schrieb:


> Kommunikation und Information ist immer begrüßenswert.
> information sollte vollumfänglich sein, kommunikation offen.
> 
> "hintergedanken" haben alle, weil sie sich strategien zur durchsetzung ihres standpunktes bedienen, bedienen müssen.
> ...



Jose,
in diesem Thread geht es um ein Konto, welches durch bestimmte Personen ins Spiel gebracht wurde.
Nicht um die Informationspolitik des DAFV !
Das ist nur eine Folge dessen, da diese eben mit Euch und mit andeen nicht stattfindet.

Das dieses Konto zu hinterfragen ist, steht ausser Frage.
Ausser Frage steht aber auch, dass ganz gezielt "informiert" wurde, um eigene Zielsetzungen zu forcieren, oder aber ein paar lästige "Anhängsel" loszuwerden (?)

#h

Ein schaixx Spiel...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Danke für die Zusammenfassung.
> 
> Da du nun in dieser von "EINEM KONTO" schreibst, wäre es wohl angezeigt, auch den Threadtitel zu editieren und nicht weiterhin von "KONTEN" zu schreiben.
> Dieses führte schon zu Wirrungen...



Die Wirrungen zu diesem Konto kommen wohl eher vom Verband.

Auf Grund der Historie dieses Kontos (niemand hier weiß ja ob es nur dieses eine gibt...) sind es ja schon "Konten"- so oft wie dieses Konto den Verantwortlichen/ den Kontoinhaber (und eventuell auch die Bank/ Kontonummer etc.) gewechselt hat...!


----------



## Jose (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

@René, ich wollts auch nur angemerkt haben.

aber, wann und aus welchem grund eine information über einen missstand lanciert wird, ist doch nachrangig, zu diskutieren ist doch erstmal der missstand.
seh ich jedenfalls so...


----------



## Blauzahn (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Ganz meine Meinung Jose,
man muss diskutieren über Missstände, um Ansätze zu finden, diese zu beseitigen..
Aber dann bitte mit allen relevanten Informationen - jedweder Art -
und nicht nur über die zur Zeit von den "Strategen" auserkorenen...
So wird die Diskussion nur in die gewünschte Richtung derjenigen gelenkt, welche die "strategischen Informationen" gaben.

Am Ende merkt man vllt. noch, benutzt worden zu sein, aber dann ist der Zug weg.

Zudem ist die jetzige Diskussion und das Öffentlichwerden von kuriosen Dingen, nur die Fortsetzung des über 20 Jahre währenden "unliebsamen Nebeneinanders".
Hier wie da gibt es verbohrte, ewig Gestrige, 
momentan sind manche - neben diesen wenig zielführenden Attributen - auch noch gerissener.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Würden die Verbandler anständig arbeiten und anständig ihre Finanzen machen oder überhaupt eine gewisse Portion Anstand besitzen, müssten sie nicht immer neue Grabstätten für die Leichen aus ihren Kellern suchen.. 

Es kommt nun einfach  nur raus, vor was wir seit Jahren warnen:
Die Fusion ist ein Elend, weil die Altverbände elend waren und alle, die heute noch diese Trümmertruppe (unter)stützen, kein Stück besser sind..

Wer versucht eine Güllegrube von innen leer zu saufen, wird eben mit Magengrimmen belohnt und riecht selber nach Gülle...

*Und damit endgültig genug mit dem Offtopic hier..*

*Nochmal alles auf einmal zusammen gefasst, auch, bzw. gerade weil mmer wieder versucht wird, vom eigentlichen Thema, dem ungeklärten Konto, abzulenken:*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem gerade die Post da war, weder per Mail noch per Post eine Antwort oder auch nur eine Eingangsbestätigung kam von den Angeschriebenen (Präsidentin Dr. Happach-Kasan, Vizepräsident Pieper, Justitiarin Kiera und beide Geschäftsstellen), haben wir nun allen Landesverbänden eine Mail geschrieben, um diese zu informieren, damit die dann selber nachfragen und tätig werden können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr fallt einfach immer wieder auf Verbandler und Verbandsclaquere rein, die mittels Nebelkerzenwerferei versuchen, das alles in Offtopic zu bringen oder andere für das Versagen des Bundesverbandes verantwortlich zu machen:
*Es geht hier NICHT um Veranstaltungen von Vereinen* - die sind selber verantwortlich, diese auch finanzrechtskonform auszurichten.

*Es geht rein um den Bundesverband, der seine LV und deren Vereine in Gefahr bringt!*

*Weil auch Landesverbände UND deren Vereine *(auch und gerade die, welche gar keine Fischen veranstalten), durch das Handeln des Bundesverbandes *OHNE eigenes Tun die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren können*.

*Wegen eines Kontos des BV!!!!*

Da dieses Konto des Bundesverbandes nicht vor der (Kon)Fusion, wie rechtlich notwendig, gemeldet/eingebracht wurde bzw. wenn, dann nicht so, dass das ersichtlich wäre.

*Nachweislich laut Ausschreibungen, ununterbrochen bis heute unter Führung und Rechtskraft des DAFV*, werden über dieses Konto Veranstaltungen des Bundesverbandes abgewickelt mit zigtausenden Euros (Startgelder, Spenden etc.)..

Bei denen es mehr als wahrscheinlich ist, dass diese den Anweisungen des BMF widersprechen und damit *finanzrechtlich* als Wettfischen anzusehen sind:
Internationale Wettangelweltmeisterschaften, dazu notwendige nationale Sichtungen, internationale Anglermeetings, nationale Veranstaltungen nach CIPS - Regeln etc. - alles über dieses Konto abgewickelt, *für das der BV ja laut Interview Quinger wie laut Ausschreibungen DAV und DAFV voll verantwortlich ist..*

Dass wohl dazu auch im Salzwasserbereich nationale Veranstaltungen wie  auch Welt/Europa/Clubweltwettangelmeisterschaften vom Bundesverband mit gefördert werden (siehe Terminkalender Meeresanglerverband zu DAFV-Veranstaltungen), kommt da eventuell noch dazu, ist aber nicht der Punkt bei dem hier angesprochenen Konto und eine noch aufzuarbeitende andere Baustelle...

Die Verwendung dieses nicht gemeldeten Kontos (oder nicht ersichtlich eingebrachten) für diese laut Schreiben BMF der Gemeinnützigkeit  mit großer Sicherheit widersprechende Veranstaltungen, *beinhaltet also die große Gefahr der Aberkennung  der Gemeinnützigkeit für den Bundesverband*.

*Und NUR deswegen *sind auch Landesverbände als Mitglied im BV, sowie Vereine in Landesverbänden, die Mitglied im BV sind, *auch ausserhalb der eigenen Zuständigkeit/Verantwortlichkeit vom Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit bedroht *(NICHT wegen Veranstaltungen von Vereinen oder LV!! Das liegt in deren alleiniger Verantwortung, das finanzrechtskonform zu machen).

Davor warnten wir......

*Sowohl den BV, seine Präsidentin; seinen Vize, die Justitiarin, die Geschäftsstellen*. ..

Da die nicht reagierten oder gar handelten und so für ihre Landesverbände und deren Vereine weiter den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit riskieren, haben wir nun auch die LV informiert.

*Damit die wissen (und auch ihre Vereine drüber informieren können), was ihnen droht, wenn sie in diesem BV bleiben, der solche Gefahren ignoriert - der Verlust auch ihrer Gemeinnützigkeit ...*

Nun wird man ja sehen können, wie verantwortlich nach Vorliegen dieser Informationen der Bundesverband wie die den BV tragenden LV nun handeln werden.....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tomasz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "...zigtausende Euros..."
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (3. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Danke für die Zusammenfassung.
> 
> Da du nun in dieser von "EINEM KONTO" schreibst, wäre es wohl angezeigt, auch den Threadtitel zu editieren und nicht weiterhin von "KONTEN" zu schreiben.
> Dieses führte schon zu Wirrungen...



Oh nein, René, es geht nach wie vor thematisch um rätselhafte Kont*en*, denn neben dem (Bank-)Konto, über das entweder am Verband vorbei oder unter stillschweigender Billigung der Verbandsführung die Finanzierung von Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdenden Wettfischen abgewickelt wurde/wird, existiert mindestens noch ein rätselhaftes (Buchungs-)Konto in der zur Fusion vorgelegten DAV-Bilanz.
Allein dies beides zusammengefasst und mit dem garniert, was *vor* der Fusion in finanzieller Hinsicht an Unklarheiten aufgetreten und u.a. durch den LSFV Niedersachsen hinterfragt *und bis heute unbeantwortet* geblieben ist, wäre es stark untertrieben, diesen Thread im Singular zu führen. Gibt man dann quasi als "Nachtisch" noch die ganze ungeklärte Thematik rund um die VDSF-GmbH (jetz DAFV-GmbH und ebenfalls schon seit deutlich vor der Fusion von mindestens zwei Landesverbänden thematisiert, hinterfragt und trotzdem ungeklärt) hinzu, dann wird jedem, der sich länger mit der ganzen Thematik beschäftigt hat, sofort klar, dass es eine Vielzahl von intransparenten Verstrickungen, Finanzaktionen etc. gibt, die auch über verschiedene Konten abgewickelt wurden. Die Tatsache, dass selbst den diesbezüglich nachfragenden (bzw. nachgefragt habenden) Mitgliedern, sprich Landesverbänden, bisher keine transparente Auskunft gegeben wurde, lässt doch nur den Schluss zu, dass man es von dafür verantwortlicher Stelle entweder nicht kann (z.B. weil das mittlerweile so verworren und verflochten ist, dass da keiner mehr durchsteigt) oder nicht will (und dann ist es umso interessanter nachzubohren, was der Grund für diese Verweigerung sein könnte).
Wenn sich daraus der Verdacht erhärten würde, man habe über Jahre hinaus bewusst die Gemeinnützigkeit riskiert, dann sind die Konsequenzen für alle Beteiligten und Verantwortlichen dermaßen unklar, dass -wie schon an anderer Stelle ausgeführt- tatsächlich ein Höchstmaß an Zurückhaltung in der öffentlichen Informationsweitergabe gerechtfertigt erscheint.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Eines nach dem anderen...
Da man hier dank Interview und der Ausschreibungen mal ein Konto konkret nachweisen kann, ist es doch logisch, dass wir zuerst da nachhaken.

Ist das erledigt, sind wir am Rest rund um Finanzen immer noch dran, keine Panik (wenn es dann den DAFV noch gibt). 
GmbH, Grundstücke, nicht satzungsgemäße Revisionen, keine konkreten Zahlen zur augenblicklichen finanziellen Situation, etc., etc...

Aber zuerst mal das hier, eines nach dem anderen....

Und vielleicht kommen nun mal ja auch die sonst immer alles abnickenden LV mal in die Puschen, wenn nun direkt sowohl die LV wie ihre Vereine durch das Handeln (bzw. Nichthandeln) des BV in die Gefahr kommen, dass sie und ihre Vereine den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit befürchten müssen....


----------



## Honeyball (3. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Hast recht!
Sonst verliert man ganz schnell den Überblick angesichts der Vielfalt.:m


----------



## Brotfisch (3. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Vielleicht hätte man die Gemeinschaftsfischen über die GmbH abwickeln sollen, die ja nicht gemeinnützig ist. |supergri


----------



## Blauzahn (3. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte man die Gemeinschaftsfischen über die GmbH abwickeln sollen, die ja nicht gemeinnützig ist. |supergri




Nee, das waren doch Hegefischen, und damit nicht konträr, als das es einer GmbH bedurft hätte


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung Jose,
> man muss diskutieren über Missstände, um Ansätze zu finden, diese zu beseitigen..
> *Aber dann bitte mit allen relevanten Informationen - jedweder Art -*
> und nicht nur über die zur Zeit von den "Strategen" auserkorenen...



Ja, das wäre natürlich toll.

Leider ist es ja nun so, dass ein Großteil der relevanten Informationen entweder unter dem Deckel gehalten werden, oder aber eine Veröffentlichung ohne Zustimmung der/des Beteiligten juristisch nicht zulässig ist.
Ich muss ja nicht wiederholen, dass selbst die Verbandsmitglieder, sprich Landesverbände, keine umfassenden Informationen über die finanzielle Situation des BV bekommen.
So bleibt halt einiges, und auch diese Konten, zu einem gewissen Teil rätselhaft.

Deine Forderung impliziert jedoch, dass man über nichts reden/schreiben soll, wenn nicht alle relevanten Informationen vorliegen. Du musst zugeben, dass es so kaum möglich ist, Mißstände aufzudecken.

Ganz abgesehen davon dass, wenn alle relevanten Informationen allen Beteiligten vorliegen würden, diese und ähnliche Diskussionen hier und anderswo überflüssig wären, denn der interne Reinigungsprozess wäre dann schneller und erfolgreicher.


----------



## Blauzahn (4. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Servus Ralle,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Deine Forderung impliziert jedoch, dass man über nichts reden/schreiben soll, wenn nicht alle relevanten Informationen vorliegen. Du musst zugeben, dass es so kaum möglich ist, Mißstände aufzudecken.



meine "Forderung" bezog und bezieht sich auf die aktuell geführte Diskussion hier, bei der es um *ein Konto* geht, von welchem momentan nur bekannt ist, dass es existiert / existierte.
Wieviel auf dem Konto war, ist und sein wird, liegt im "Reich der Spekulation". Diese Spekulation suggeriert aber nun, dass dort reichlich Gelder der Beitragszahler, einigen wenigen - zu deren Privatvergnügen und - Dank VDSF - nicht gesetzeskonformen Wettangeln - zugänglich gemacht / verwendet worden sei !
Das über dieses Konto zu reden ist, steht ausser Frage, aber nicht mit auf Spekulation beruhender und tendenziöser Berichterstattung / Diskussion.

Abendgruß


----------



## LOCHI (4. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

also ich komm nicht mehr mit, mit euren "rätzelhaften Knoten...! meine halten immer #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wieviel auf dem Konto war, ist und sein wird, liegt im "Reich der Spekulation".


Nein, das kann man abschätzen, und es waren sicher keine "Peanuts" (siehe Ausschreibungen, das wird ein FA bei einer Prüfung sicher auch leicht feststellen können)....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tomasz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "...zigtausende Euros..."
> ...



Und wir haben nie behauptet, es hätte sich jemand bereichert.

Nur, dass dieses Konto als vom DAV kontrolliertes Konto bei der Fusion hätte angegeben werden müssen. Und dass über dieses Konto Veranstaltungen abgerechnet wurden, bei denen vieles dafür spricht, dass diese wie durchgeführt der Gemeinnützigkeit widersprechen und somit LV und Vereine in die Gefahr kommen, diese im Ernstfall dann auch zu verlieren..

Dass immer wieder Verbandler versuchen, Nebelkerzen zu werfen und das schönzureden, ist kein Thema und sind wir gewohnt.

Wir werden das weiterhin immer richtig stellen.


Davon ab:
Gerade sind wir an einem Konto dran, das ebenfalls nirgends auftauchte und über das vermutlich VDSF-Veranstaltungen abgerechnet wurden - aber auf jeden Fall aktuelle DAFV-Veranstaltungen 2014 laut aktueller Ausschreibungen abgerechnet werden sollen.


*Nochmal alles auf einmal zusammen gefasst, auch, bzw. gerade weil immer wieder versucht wird, vom eigentlichen Thema, dem ungeklärten Konto, abzulenken:*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem gerade die Post da war, weder per Mail noch per Post eine Antwort oder auch nur eine Eingangsbestätigung kam von den Angeschriebenen (Präsidentin Dr. Happach-Kasan, Vizepräsident Pieper, Justitiarin Kiera und beide Geschäftsstellen), haben wir nun allen Landesverbänden eine Mail geschrieben, um diese zu informieren, damit die dann selber nachfragen und tätig werden können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr fallt einfach immer wieder auf Verbandler und Verbandsclaquere rein, die mittels Nebelkerzenwerferei versuchen, das alles in Offtopic zu bringen oder andere für das Versagen des Bundesverbandes verantwortlich zu machen:
*Es geht hier NICHT um Veranstaltungen von Vereinen* - die sind selber verantwortlich, diese auch finanzrechtskonform auszurichten.

*Es geht rein um den Bundesverband, der seine LV und deren Vereine in Gefahr bringt!*

*Weil auch Landesverbände UND deren Vereine *(auch und gerade die, welche gar keine Fischen veranstalten), durch das Handeln des Bundesverbandes *OHNE eigenes Tun die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren können*.

*Wegen eines Kontos des BV!!!!*

Da dieses Konto des Bundesverbandes nicht vor der (Kon)Fusion, wie rechtlich notwendig, gemeldet/eingebracht wurde bzw. wenn, dann nicht so, dass das ersichtlich wäre.

*Nachweislich laut Ausschreibungen, ununterbrochen bis heute unter Führung und Rechtskraft des DAFV*, werden über dieses Konto Veranstaltungen des Bundesverbandes abgewickelt mit zigtausenden Euros (Startgelder, Spenden etc.)..

Bei denen es mehr als wahrscheinlich ist, dass diese den Anweisungen des BMF widersprechen und damit *finanzrechtlich* als Wettfischen anzusehen sind:
Internationale Wettangelweltmeisterschaften, dazu notwendige nationale Sichtungen, internationale Anglermeetings, nationale Veranstaltungen nach CIPS - Regeln etc. - alles über dieses Konto abgewickelt, *für das der BV ja laut Interview Quinger wie laut Ausschreibungen DAV und DAFV voll verantwortlich ist..*

Dass wohl dazu auch im Salzwasserbereich nationale Veranstaltungen wie  auch Welt/Europa/Clubweltwettangelmeisterschaften vom Bundesverband mit gefördert werden (siehe Terminkalender Meeresanglerverband zu DAFV-Veranstaltungen), kommt da eventuell noch dazu, ist aber nicht der Punkt bei dem hier angesprochenen Konto und eine noch aufzuarbeitende andere Baustelle...

Die Verwendung dieses nicht gemeldeten Kontos (oder nicht ersichtlich eingebrachten) für diese laut Schreiben BMF der Gemeinnützigkeit  mit großer Sicherheit widersprechende Veranstaltungen, *beinhaltet also die große Gefahr der Aberkennung  der Gemeinnützigkeit für den Bundesverband*.

*Und NUR deswegen *sind auch Landesverbände als Mitglied im BV, sowie Vereine in Landesverbänden, die Mitglied im BV sind, *auch ausserhalb der eigenen Zuständigkeit/Verantwortlichkeit vom Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit bedroht *(NICHT wegen Veranstaltungen von Vereinen oder LV!! Das liegt in deren alleiniger Verantwortung, das finanzrechtskonform zu machen).

Davor warnten wir......

*Sowohl den BV, seine Präsidentin; seinen Vize, die Justitiarin, die Geschäftsstellen*. ..

Da die nicht reagierten oder gar handelten und so für ihre Landesverbände und deren Vereine weiter den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit riskieren, haben wir nun auch die LV informiert.

*Damit die wissen (und auch ihre Vereine drüber informieren können), was ihnen droht, wenn sie in diesem BV bleiben, der solche Gefahren ignoriert - der Verlust auch ihrer Gemeinnützigkeit ...*

Nun wird man ja sehen können, wie verantwortlich nach Vorliegen dieser Informationen der Bundesverband wie die den BV tragenden LV nun handeln werden.....


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Man kann ja wohl stark davon ausgehen, dass man dieses Konto auf welches unter anderem Sponsorengelder flossen nicht für 3,50 Euro benötigte.
Da sind ja schon die Kontoführungsgebühren höher.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wieviel auf dem Konto war, ist und sein wird, liegt im "Reich der Spekulation". Diese Spekulation suggeriert aber nun, dass dort reichlich Gelder der Beitragszahler, einigen wenigen - zu deren Privatvergnügen und - Dank VDSF - nicht gesetzeskonformen Wettangeln - zugänglich gemacht / verwendet worden sei !
> Das über dieses Konto zu reden ist, steht ausser Frage, aber nicht mit auf Spekulation beruhender und tendenziöser Berichterstattung / Diskussion.
> 
> Abendgruß



Es stimmt wohl, dass weder aktuelle Kontostände, noch Höhe und Anzahl der Bewegungen, noch der aktuelle Saldo bekannt sind. Nur darauf könnten sich "Spekulationen" beziehen.
Vielleicht habe ich das überlesen, aber niemand hat konkret spekuliert. Dass die Bewegungen nicht unerheblich sein dürften ist wiederum keine Spekulation, sondern ergibt sich alleine schon aus dem Teilnehmerfeld.

Mir ist es im Grunde auch wurscht, ob da nun 1000, 10000 oder mehr € drüber gegangen sind. Der Zweck, und die scheinbare Verschleierung sollten überprüft werden.


----------



## Tomasz (4. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Der Zweck, und die scheinbare Verschleierung sollten überprüft werden.



Ich dachte, der Zweck wäre mitlerweile klar?! Wie es aussieht war oder ist es ein rein zweckgebundenes Konto, um das Geld für die Hege- oder wie auch immer genannten Gemeinschaftsfischen einzusammeln und dann für genau diesen Zweck auch wieder auszugeben. Das über das Konto des Bundesverbandes DAV oder des DAFV laufen zu lassen, würde bedeuten, dass der Veranstalter immer beim Kassenwart nachfragen müsste, ob Teilnehmer X oder Y schon eingezahlt hat. Ein unnötiger organisatorischer Aufwand.
Ich denke auch, man kann davon ausgehen, das sich auf diesem Konto keine Unsummen angesammelt haben, sondern die Teilnahmegebühren spätestens zur jeweiligen Veranstaltung wieder zweckentsprechend ausgegeben wurden, als durchlaufender Posten sozusagen. Nach einer Veranstaltung sollte daher der Kontostand gegen Null gegangen sein. Also könnte es doch durchaus sein, dass auf diesem Konto zum Zeitpunkt der Fusion kein Cent drauf war. 
Aber lassen wir das, jetzt fang ich auch noch an zu spekulieren|rolleyes. Und das bekomme ich dann hier zu Recht um die Ohren gehauen, von wegen ablenken, Nebelkerzen, vertuschen, tricksen und mauscheln.

...oder so.

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: Meine Antwort auf Deine Fragen vom 02.03, hast Du gelesen? Hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4080577&postcount=194
Können wir an dieser Stelle leider nicht weiter ausdiskutieren, da offtopic.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Zweck, und die scheinbare Verschleierung sollten überprüft werden.



 Eventuell sollte die gesamte rechtliche Situation (Konten, Wettfischen etc.) in der Verbandslandschaft mal überprüft werden.

 Wer weiß schon wann oder ob die Behörden aktiv werden...

 Und wenn? Gibt es einen großen Knall? Steht dieser unmittelbar bevor? Oder ist das alles rechtlich in trockenen Tüchern? Denn davon gehe ich bei einem Bundesverband immer noch aus- bis das Gegenteil bewiesen wird!


----------



## Tomasz (4. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eventuell sollte die gesamte rechtliche Situation (Konten, Wettfischen etc.) in der Verbandslandschaft mal überprüft werden...



Das steht außer Frage und sollte ein immerwährender Prozess innerhalb eines Verbandes sein. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (5. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Richtig.
Aber die Kontrollaufgaben müssen natürlich auch noch ganz anders wahrgenommen werden. Ein Bundesverband ist kein Verein, wo man nur nachzählt und schaut, ob die Kasse stimmt.

Oft findet ja nur eine Kontrolle der Belege nach sachlicher und rechnerischer Richtigkeit statt. In einem Verband braucht es aber auch eine Steuerung der Mittel gemäß den Schwerpunktsetzungen der JHV. Das bedeutet, dass die beschlossenen Haushalte nicht nur pauschale Ermächtigungen der Referate zum Geldausgeben sind, sondern dass hier inhaltliche Vorgaben (Zielstellungen) gemacht werden, was für das Geld erwartet wird. Und natürlich, dass genau das auch überprüft, gegengerechnet und von der JHV bewertet wird.
Der Verbandsausschuss nimmt diese Funktion leider höchstens ansatzweise wahr. Sinnvoll wäre eine Art Hauptausschuss, der das unterjährige Finanzgebahren begleitet und überwacht. Dieser dürfte aber nicht von Berichten des Präsidiums abhängig sein, sondern müsste volles Zugriffsrecht auf alle finanzrelevanten Informationen haben.


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*


Dein Posting und das dann im Zusammenhang mit VdSF und Nachfolgern...
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das breite Grinsen heute wieder von den Backen kriege :q:q:q

(Abgesehen davon hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht und das, was Du forderst, sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein. Aber wenn dieser konfusionsladen auch nur ansatzweise so arbeiten würde, wie es eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte, könnten wir uns verdammt viele Diskussionen darüber ersparen.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Aber die Kontrollaufgaben müssen natürlich auch noch ganz anders wahrgenommen werden. Ein Bundesverband ist kein Verein, wo man nur nachzählt und schaut, ob die Kasse stimmt.




Nur zur Erinnerung:
Jahrelang waren die Revisionen im VDSF satzungswidrig - zugegeben auch von Mohnert..

Und?

Die Helden haben trotzdem für diese "tolle" Leistung das alte VDSF-Präsidium entlastet - bei weitem nicht einstimmig, aber mehrheitlich.

Es konnten bis heute keine aktuellen Zahlen - trotz Nachfrage beim VA mehrerer LV - zur finanziellen Lage des DAFV vorgelegt werden.

Das aktuellste waren Zahlen aus 2012, was vorgelegt wurde!!!!!

Da zudem auch Versand von Protokollen wie die Einladung zum VA satzungswidrig waren, glaubt doch angesichts solcher "Leistungen" des BV wohl keiner ernsthaft, dass die in der Lage wären, vernünftig mit der Geschichte, um die es hier geht - das Konto mit den vielen Namen und unklaren Besitz- und Kontrollverhältnissen - auf die Reihe zu kriegen?????????

Daran können nur Verbandler und Verbandsclaqeure glauben, die auch schon jede Warnung vor der (Kon)Fusion missachtet haben und die nun die Früchte ihrer "Arbeit" auch ernten sollen dürfen.......


*Nochmal alles auf einmal zusammen gefasst, auch, bzw. gerade weil immer wieder versucht wird, vom eigentlichen Thema, dem ungeklärten Konto, abzulenken:*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem gerade die Post da war, weder per Mail noch per Post eine Antwort oder auch nur eine Eingangsbestätigung kam von den Angeschriebenen (Präsidentin Dr. Happach-Kasan, Vizepräsident Pieper, Justitiarin Kiera und beide Geschäftsstellen), haben wir nun allen Landesverbänden eine Mail geschrieben, um diese zu informieren, damit die dann selber nachfragen und tätig werden können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr fallt einfach immer wieder auf Verbandler und Verbandsclaquere rein, die mittels Nebelkerzenwerferei versuchen, das alles in Offtopic zu bringen oder andere für das Versagen des Bundesverbandes verantwortlich zu machen:
*Es geht hier NICHT um Veranstaltungen von Vereinen* - die sind selber verantwortlich, diese auch finanzrechtskonform auszurichten.

*Es geht rein um den Bundesverband, der seine LV und deren Vereine in Gefahr bringt!*

*Weil auch Landesverbände UND deren Vereine *(auch und gerade die, welche gar keine Fischen veranstalten), durch das Handeln des Bundesverbandes *OHNE eigenes Tun die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren können*.

*Wegen eines Kontos des BV!!!!*

Da dieses Konto des Bundesverbandes nicht vor der (Kon)Fusion, wie rechtlich notwendig, gemeldet/eingebracht wurde bzw. wenn, dann nicht so, dass das ersichtlich wäre.

*Nachweislich laut Ausschreibungen, ununterbrochen bis heute unter Führung und Rechtskraft des DAFV*, werden über dieses Konto Veranstaltungen des Bundesverbandes abgewickelt mit zigtausenden Euros (Startgelder, Spenden etc.)..

Bei denen es mehr als wahrscheinlich ist, dass diese den Anweisungen des BMF widersprechen und damit *finanzrechtlich* als Wettfischen anzusehen sind:
Internationale Wettangelweltmeisterschaften, dazu notwendige nationale Sichtungen, internationale Anglermeetings, nationale Veranstaltungen nach CIPS - Regeln etc. - alles über dieses Konto abgewickelt, *für das der BV ja laut Interview Quinger wie laut Ausschreibungen DAV und DAFV voll verantwortlich ist..*

Dass wohl dazu auch im Salzwasserbereich nationale Veranstaltungen wie  auch Welt/Europa/Clubweltwettangelmeisterschaften vom Bundesverband mit gefördert werden (siehe Terminkalender Meeresanglerverband zu DAFV-Veranstaltungen), kommt da eventuell noch dazu, ist aber nicht der Punkt bei dem hier angesprochenen Konto und eine noch aufzuarbeitende andere Baustelle...

Die Verwendung dieses nicht gemeldeten Kontos (oder nicht ersichtlich eingebrachten) für diese laut Schreiben BMF der Gemeinnützigkeit  mit großer Sicherheit widersprechende Veranstaltungen, *beinhaltet also die große Gefahr der Aberkennung  der Gemeinnützigkeit für den Bundesverband*.

*Und NUR deswegen *sind auch Landesverbände als Mitglied im BV, sowie Vereine in Landesverbänden, die Mitglied im BV sind, *auch ausserhalb der eigenen Zuständigkeit/Verantwortlichkeit vom Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit bedroht *(NICHT wegen Veranstaltungen von Vereinen oder LV!! Das liegt in deren alleiniger Verantwortung, das finanzrechtskonform zu machen).

Davor warnten wir......

*Sowohl den BV, seine Präsidentin; seinen Vize, die Justitiarin, die Geschäftsstellen*. ..

Da die nicht reagierten oder gar handelten und so für ihre Landesverbände und deren Vereine weiter den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit riskieren, haben wir nun auch die LV informiert.

*Damit die wissen (und auch ihre Vereine drüber informieren können), was ihnen droht, wenn sie in diesem BV bleiben, der solche Gefahren ignoriert - der Verlust auch ihrer Gemeinnützigkeit ...*

Nun wird man ja sehen können, wie verantwortlich nach Vorliegen dieser Informationen der Bundesverband wie die den BV tragenden LV nun handeln werden.....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tomasz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "...zigtausende Euros..."
> ...


----------



## Tomasz (5. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> *Nochmal alles auf einmal zusammen gefasst, auch, bzw. gerade weil immer wieder versucht wird, vom eigentlichen Thema, dem ungeklärten Konto, abzulenken:*...



Welche Beiträge haben nach deiner Ansicht jetzt konkret seit Deiner letzten Endlosschleife von gestern 19:32 Uhr versucht wieder mal vom Thema abzulenken?
Butter bei die Fische. Raus damit. 
Was passt Dir an dieser Diskussion seit gestern 19:32 Uhr nicht, dass Du hier immer wieder Deine Endloswiederholungen abspulen musst? 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Nachdem es bisher ja um das zigfach umbenannte Konto des DAV ging, das nicht in den Unterlagen zur Fusion auftauchte, haben wir nun ein Konto, das wohl der VDSF - Seite zu zurechnen ist und das wir ebenfalls nicht gefunden haben in den zur Verfügung stehenden Unterlagen zur Fusion..

Und zwar wurde auf der Einladung zu den DAFV-Meeresfischertagen ein Konto in Kassel für die Startgelder angegeben.
BANKVERBINDUNG:  Kasseler Bank
BIC:GENODE51KS1  IBANE22520900000002400405

Dass der VDSF oder jetzt der DAFV ein Konto in Kassel hätte, wäre nun ja ganz neu. 

Der Standort Kassel könnte aber auch darauf hindeuten, dass es sich um ein Konto des Vizes Landau handeln könnte, der ja dort in der Nähe wohnt und der auch für die Meeresangelveranstaltungen zuständig zeichnet im DAFV.

Auch dieses Konto wurde von uns nirgends in den Unterlagen zur Fusion entdeckt, es wurden nirgends Hinweise in den öffentlich einsehbaren Unterlagen von entdeckt, dass dieses Konto mit Verbandsgeldern irgendwann auch beim Verband (sei es früher VDSF oder aktuell DAFV) abgerechnet worden wäre. ..

Ob und wie lange das Konto bereits verwendet wurde, ob das evtl. als "Kasse" geführt wurde und damit dann überwiesene Rest- oder Fehlbeträge an/von VDSF oder jetzt DAFV in den Unterlagen zu finden sein müssten, oder ob damit Gelder von Verbandsveranstaltungen einfach über ein privates Konto gelaufen sind, ist nicht nachvollziehbar und für uns nicht aus den zur Verfügung stehenden Unterlagen ersichtlich.

Ob es weitere Konten gibt, über die Gelder des Verbandes gelaufen sind (Stichwort Casting, da scheint ja auch einiges im Argen zu liegen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4074748#post4074748) ist sicherlich eine weitere Frage wert und wird sicher noch interessant zu verfolgen sein ....

Ebenso die nach wie vor ungeklärten und vor allem auch vom Präsidium trotz Nachfragen der LV unbeantworteten Fragen rund um die GmbH (VDSF) und Grundstücke (DAV).....

Aber zurück zu den Konten für die Veranstaltungen:
Entweder trauen die nicht den Verbandskonten, dass sie Veranstaltungen über solche Konten laufen lassen, oder sie haben andere Gründe....

Dass so etwas immer bedenklich im Hinblick auf die Gemeinnützigkeit ist, haben wir ja schon mehrfach ausgeführt...


Gerade im Zuge von Hoeneß, Schwarzer und ADAC (etc., etc.) hat das alles für mich persönlich jedenfalls mehr als nur ein Geschmäckle, wenn nicht offen und transparent mit Verbandsgeldern und Konten des Verbandes (oder von wem auch immer) umgegangen wird..

Dass dazu im VDSF schon jahrelang die Revisionen nicht satzungsgemäß waren, darauf sei hier auch nochmal hingewiesen...

Auch, dass nach wie vor konkrete Fragen von Landesverbänden (explizit Rheinischer und LSFV-NDS) zu den Finanzen nicht konkret von Präsidentin/Präsidium beantwortet wurden oder das Thema Gemeinnützigkeit bei Veranstaltungen scheinbar auch seitens der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und ihrem Präsidium, totgeschwiegen werden soll (wie auch alles rund um anglerfeindliche Tierrechtssektierer: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4084578#post4084578), zeigt in meinen Augen in ganz erschreckender Weise, wie "kompetent" diese Präsidentin und dieses Präsidium ist.

Aber auch die Landesverbände, die dies alles weiterhin geschehen lassen ohne endlich konkrete Beantwortung ihrer Fragen  zu verlangen oder Aufklärung bezüglich der Gemeinnützigkeit (trotz der von uns an alle LV versandten Infos), stimmen mich bezüglich der Kompetenzen in der Verwaltung und Aufsicht der Finanzen des BV, gerade angesichts der von den organisierten Angelfischer abgezockten Millionengelder, mehr als nachdenklich..........

Auch, dass von den Geschäftsstellen (zur Erinnerung, momentan 3 Geschäftsführer und 6 Angestellte, fast 600.000 Euro Personalkosten pro Jahr, kurz vor der Fusion für die Berliner nochmal um 30% erhöht..) dazu nichts kommt oder sie ihre Ehrenamtler nicht auf diese Gefahren aufmerksam machen, oder dass die Rechtsanwälte da scheinbar auch nichts beizutragen haben, das scheint mir immer mehr darauf hinzudeuten, dass die organisierte Angelfischerei vom DAFV und den ihn tragenden Landesverbänden entweder absichtlich, wider bessern Wissens oder aus doch reiner Inkompetenz an die Wand gefahren wird.

Krachen wird's aber wohl so oder so......................

Und ich bin mal gespannt, was da im Laufe der Zeit noch so alles ans Tageslicht kommen wird......

Ich prophezeie:
Es wird kaum Erfreuliches sein...............


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

PS:
Ich hatte diesbezüglich auch nochmal versucht, die Justitiarin telefonisch über die Sache zu benachrichtigen und was da droht - und sie auch ans Telefon bekommen....

Es wäre ihr leider verboten, mit mir zu sprechen ;-))

Werden wir das halt weiter schriftlich machen...

Bis wir Leute finden, die Auskunft geben können oder wollen, warum die im BV da nix unternehmen  - und nicht mal Infos wollen - und damit nicht nur entsprechende Steuernachzahlungen riskieren, sondern auch den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit bei LV und deren Vereinen in Kauf nehmen....


----------



## smithie (10. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Ich kenne die genau Ausschreibung der Meeresangelveranstaltung nicht, aber ist es nicht möglich, dass der DAFV einlädt, aber nicht zwangsläufig der Veranstalter ist? (Schirmherrschaft)

Oder anders herum formuliert: ist es zwingende Voraussetzung für die o. g. Veranstaltung, dass das Konto auf den DAFV läuft?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Es sind die DAFV(früher VDSF)-Meeresangeltage, unterschrieben vom Vize Landau, Einladung versendet von der Offenbacher Geschäftsstelle im Namen und Auftrag des Vizes Landau, offizielle Veranstaltung des DAFV, teilnehmen kann man nur über die LV  - so wie auch die Angeltreffs, Sichtungen für WM/EM im Süßwasser etc. offizielle Veranstaltungen des DAFV sind - mit allen Konsequenzen......

Über dieses Konto wurden auch im VDSF schon Veranstaltungen abgewickelt, OHNE dass dies in den Unterlagen ersichtlich war (und SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH MÜSSEN Konten gemeinnütziger Vereine für deren Veranstaltungen bekannt sein - Ausschliesslichkeitsprinzip...).

Wie das alles steuerlich in Bezug auf Gemeinnützigkeit oder in Bezug auf Steuerstraftatbestände einzuordnen ist, überlasse ich gerne den Behörden..

Nach dem, was mir Fachleute (Steuerberater, Wirtschaftsprüfer, Anwälte, Behördenmitarbeiter) zu dem Thema gesagt haben (zu beiden Konten, auch dem (Treuhand?)Konto des DAV/DAFV), sollte sich der DAFV aber langsam ans einsammeln von  zwischen 1,5 und 2 Mio. Euro machen, um die anfallende Mehrwertsteuer auf die Mitgliedsbeiträge für die letzten 5 Jahre bezahlen zu können - Körperschaftssteuer wird bei den ständigen Minusgeschäften nicht so dolle werden.....

Wobei Mehrwertsteuer sofort fällig und nicht stundbar ist..

Schlimmer ist, dass LV und deren Vereine auch die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren können und dann auch Steuernachzahlungen drohen sowie der Verlust von Pachtgewässern (viele werden nur an gemeinnützige Vereine verpachtet)..

So oder so:
Die handeln ja nicht, klären nicht auf - trotz inzwischen jahrelanger Warnungen (nicht nur von uns) -und machen nicht wie Hoeneß reinen Tisch...

Da dürfte kaum Milde zu erwarten sein, wenn sich die Finanzbehörden der Sache mal annehmen...

Wir werden sehen, bleiben dran und werden berichten...


----------



## sonstwer (11. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Hi!

Für mich riecht das momentan sehr nach "Umsatzverschleierung" (über die verschwiegenen Konten) und "Konkursverschleppung" (der ganze Rest der Finanzmisere und der öffentliche Umgang damit).

Da es aber so einige Juristen in der Angel- und auch in der Verbands-Szene gibt, wundert es mich gar sehr, daß sich mit einem solchen Verdacht noch nicht längst jemand an die entsprechend zuständigen Behörden gewandt hat, um dort einen Fingerzeig zu hinterlassen.

Bin gespannt, wie lange das noch dauert!

LG,
frank


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Für mich riecht das momentan sehr nach "Umsatzverschleierung" (über die verschwiegenen Konten) und "Konkursverschleppung" (der ganze Rest der Finanzmisere und der öffentliche Umgang damit).
> 
> ...



Man sägt als Angler ungerne an dem Ast auf dem man sitzt.


----------



## pro-release (12. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Vielleicht ist ja auch alles in Ordnung, dh. es gibt keinerlei Beanstandungen seitens der Finanzämter. Und man hat nur keine Lust auf die Finanzkonstrukte und Verschwörungstheorien die hier heraufbeschworen werden einzugehen.


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja auch alles in Ordnung, dh. es gibt keinerlei Beanstandungen seitens der Finanzämter. Und man hat nur keine Lust auf die Finanzkonstrukte und Verschwörungstheorien die hier heraufbeschworen werden einzugehen.




Sollen wir es darauf mal ankommen lassen?


----------



## pro-release (12. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Ich geh mal stark davon aus das das AB keine Chance auslässt dem Verband an den Karren zu pinkeln. Und wenn ich weiterhin hier nichts konkretes lese dann geh ich davon aus das die Finanzen geprüft und für in Ordnung befunden wurden.


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Das AB ist nicht die offizielle Kommunikationsplattform des DAFV.

Aber evtl. geben Dir die zuständigen Finanzämter detailiertere Antworten.

Aber davon ab.

So manche Medien decken Ungereimtheiten auf und lösen dadurch Ermittlungen aus.
Ganz aktuell...U.H. und der Stern.

Also keine Seltenheit und nicht mal so unüblich und verrucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Verrucht nur bei denjenigen, die mit drinhängen....
Funktionäre, Geschäftsführer und so....


----------



## pro-release (12. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Wenn es wirklich etwas verwertbares gäbe mit dem man den Verband zu Fall bringen könnte, wärt Ihr doch die ersten die das wahrnehmen würden. Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten sehe ich das AB nur als populistischen Meinungsmacher.


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich etwas verwertbares gäbe mit dem man den Verband zu Fall bringen könnte, wärt Ihr doch die ersten die das wahrnehmen würden. Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten sehe ich das AB nur als populistischen Meinungsmacher.




Das ist eine nicht belegbare Unterstellung.

Es wird eher von Thomas versucht mit dem Veband zu kommunizieren statt sofort zur Behörde zu rennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Aus verschiedenen, gewöhnlich gut unterrichteten Quellen, denen wir bisher nie eine Falschmeldung nachweisen konnten, haben wir erfahren, dass nun doch langsam  beim Bundesverband DAFV, zumindest bei Teilen des Präsidiums, Bewegung in die Sache zu kommen scheint. 

Vizepräsident Pieper (nach der Abwahl/Rücktritt Bauersfeld seit der letzten Präsidiumssitzung zuständig für Finanzen) hatte bei verschiedenen Terminen gegenüber verschiedenen Leuten - das gegenüber uns geäußerte nicht Druckreife ersetze ich hier durch die Worte: "äußerst erregt" - seinen Unmut und sein Unverständnis für die Vorkommnisse um die Konten (Ex DAV wie VDSF) geäußert.

Auch, dass wohl weder das gesamte Präsidium noch Justitiarin trotz Vorliegen diverser Dokumente über diese zeitnah informiert wurden (die lagen wohl schon vor dem letzten VA zumindest teilweise vor).

Angeblich hat er Belege zu den Konten angefordert und will das alles aufarbeiten.

Ob er dazu ausreichende Kenntnisse hat (immerhin wurde trotz entsprechender Hinweise und Warnungen auch schon vor der Fusion dies auch von ihm immer ignoriert, zudem ist er kein Finanzfachmann), um diesen Stall auszumisten (der sich in meinen Augen an Hoeneß oder ADAC erinnernde Transparenz in Finanzdingen zu eigen machte), wird sich dann zeigen.

Immerhin scheinen nun aber wenigstens Einzelne aus dem Präsidium zu begreifen, dass diese Lage der Dinge nicht vergnügungssteuerpflichtig ist und wollen zumindest anfangen zu handeln....

Wir werden sehen und berichten, ob, wie, wann und was sich da dann wirklich tun wird.....


----------



## pro-release (13. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Ich weiß nicht wie oft du schon geschrieben hast das deine "Quellen" von Aufruhr im Präsidium sprechen. Das sie es jetzt endlich kapiert hätten, das sie endlich handeln würden, endlich aufgewacht sind.

Und was ist schlussendlich bei den Sitzungen rausgekommen? Alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen. Deine Quellen sind doch nicht glaubwürdig.


----------



## Brotfisch (13. März 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus verschiedenen, gewöhnlich gut unterrichteten Quellen, denen wir bisher nie eine Falschmeldung nachweisen konnten, haben wir erfahren, dass nun doch langsam  beim Bundesverband DAFV, zumindest bei Teilen des Präsidiums, Bewegung in die Sache zu kommen scheint.
> 
> Vizepräsident Pieper (nach der Abwahl/Rücktritt Bauersfeld seit der letzten Präsidiumssitzung zuständig für Finanzen) hatte bei verschiedenen Terminen gegenüber verschiedenen Leuten - das gegenüber uns geäußerte nicht Druckreife ersetze ich hier durch die Worte: "äußerst erregt" - seinen Unmut und sein Unverständnis für die Vorkommnisse um die Konten (Ex DAV wie VDSF) geäußert.
> 
> ...



Wenn es sich um private Konten, etwa der Referenten, handelt, die ausschließlich für die Durchführung der satzungsmäßigen Aufgaben im Zuständigkeitsbereich genutzt werden/ wurden, dann dürfte das ja kein Problem sein, darüber rasch aufzuklären und damit der Diskussion ein Ende zu bereiten.
Sollten es aber Konten sein, auf die der Verband Zugriff hat, sieht die Sache anders aus. Denn sollte in der Tat rasch aufgeräumt werden, um weiteren Schaden abzuwenden. Denn immerhin stünde dann im Raum, dass diese Konten genutzt wurden, um die Bilanzsumme zu manipulieren.



pro-release schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie oft du schon geschrieben hast das deine "Quellen" von Aufruhr im Präsidium sprechen. Das sie es jetzt endlich kapiert hätten, das sie endlich handeln würden, endlich aufgewacht sind.
> 
> Und was ist schlussendlich bei den Sitzungen rausgekommen? Alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen. Deine Quellen sind doch nicht glaubwürdig.



Sitzungen sind das eine, Handeln/ Nichthandeln zwischen den Sitzungen das andere. Der Verbandsausschuss nimmt keine Kontenprüfung vor. Er beauftragt bestenfalls jemanden damit. Sicher hat der Verbandsausschuss eine Kontrollfunktion. Aber nur wenige Aktionsmöglichkeiten. Ich bin sicher, dass das Präsidium den Vorgang prüfen und evtl. Fehler ausräumen wird. Schon allein wegen der persönlichen Haftung des geschäftsführenden Vorstands. Ob das vor den Augen der Öffentlichkeit geschieht, ist eine ganz andere Frage. 
Jedenfalls scheint ja alles dafür zu sprechen, dass diese Konten (spätestens) in der "Ära" Mohnert/ Markstein eingerichtet bzw. für Verbandsangelegenheiten genutzt worden sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Sollten es aber Konten sein, auf die der Verband Zugriff hat, sieht die Sache anders aus. Denn sollte in der Tat rasch aufgeräumt werden, um weiteren Schaden abzuwenden. Denn immerhin stünde dann im Raum, dass diese Konten genutzt wurden, um die Bilanzsumme zu manipulieren.



Das steht auch gerade dann im Raum, wenn es private Konten gewesen wären, über die Gelder, die eigentlich dem Verband zustehen würden (Stargelder, Sponsorengelder etc.), gelaufen wären. Dann kommt aber auch auf die Eigentümer der Konten manche rechtliche Frage zu.....

Ich glaube, dass manche von denen da oben gar nicht wissen, in welche finanzielle, finanzrechtliche und rechtliche Probleme so was führen kann....





Brotfisch schrieb:


> Sitzungen sind das eine, Handeln/ Nichthandeln zwischen den Sitzungen das andere. Der Verbandsausschuss nimmt keine Kontenprüfung vor. Er beauftragt bestenfalls jemanden damit. Sicher hat der Verbandsausschuss eine Kontrollfunktion. .


Nach der neuen Satzung ist der VA nur noch ein Kaffeekränzchen, der vom Präsidium nach dessen Gusto "informiert" wird, aber ohne festgeschriebene Möglichkeit der Kontrolle oder gar aktiven Eingreifens (nicht, dass wir das nicht schon vor (Kon)Fusion bemängelt hätten, welche unkontrollierte Machtfülle Präsident(in) und Präsidium mit dieser Satzung haben...)... 

Und gerade, dass konkrete Nachfragen zu Finanzen und Konten mehrerer LV bis heute nicht konkret vom Präsidium beantwortet wurden, spricht da Bände..

Die LV können nur noch über die HV handeln, solange (bzw. zwischen den HV) hat nach der Satzung das Präsidium alleine das Sagen.

Das gilt für alles, auch für die hier diskutierten finanziellen Dinge und Konten.

Schlimmer finde ich allerdings noch, dass es (mit GmbH) 4 Geschäftsführer und 7 Angestellte beim DAFV gibt, die jährlich mit um die 600.000 Euro bezahlt werden.

Und die als "Profis" diese Gefahren ihren Ehrenamtlern im Präsidium scheinbar sowenig vermitteln können, wie das auch die Justitiarin anscheinend nicht schafft...

Gut, dass mit Pieper nun wenigstens anscheinend einer dieser Ehrenamtler begriffen zu haben scheint, was da drohen kann und handeln will..

Ob das ausreicht, ob das schnell und umfassend genug war (siehe Prozesse Hoeneß etc., auch der Zeitpunkt, wann man wie handelt, kann durchaus Relevanz haben), das alles wird sich dann zeigen.

Wir werden berichten.............


----------



## Elbangler_70 (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Läuft den jetzt eine Anfrage bzgl des Kontos beim BMF?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Von mir nicht, grundsätzlich aber meines Wissens ja..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

Interessante Weiterentwicklung:
Nachdem für Angeltreff Feeder und Angeltreff Vereine noch das ominöse, von uns nicht zuordenbare Leipziger (Treuhand?)Konto zur Abwicklung/Anmeldung bei Einladungen/Ausschreibungen angegeben wurde, ist für die Veranstaltungen des DAFV * nach *unseren Schreiben diesbezüglich an BV und LV nun plötzlich für die nachfolgenden Veranstaltungen ein reguläres Verbandskonto angegeben.

Sicher für das Handicapangeln im Rahmen des Angeltreff Vereine, noch nicht ganz gesichert auch für die Club-WM in Slowenien.

Da muss ja nun irgendwas vorgefallen sein, was entgegen der bisherigen, jahrelangen Praxis den DAFV nun veranlasst hat, diese Änderung auf einmal anzugehen - was auch immer....

Sind nun doch jemand Zweifel gekommen bei "denen da oben"?

Wurde das den LV kommuniziert, warum auf einmal?

Wird das noch kommuniziert werden?

Oder wie bisher alles fein unter der Decke halten?

Setzen sich teilnehmende LV nun dadurch dem Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit aus oder nicht?


Nun wird also statt des bisherigen, jahrelang verwendeten (Treuhand?)Kontos in Leipzig das folgende angegeben:
Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
Berliner Sparkasse, BLZ 10050000
Konto-Nr. 4173704629

Wir bleiben dran und berichten weiter...

Wobei es scheint (noch am abklären), dass das Konto hier jetzt ein neu eingerichtetes des Verbandes ist und kein bereits bestehendes - warum auch immer man das jetzt auf einmal braucht, nachdems jahrelang vorher kein Problem war (weder in VDSF noch in DAV, man denke auch an das seltsame Kasseler Konto.....).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Eventuell erklärt das ja die gesamte finanzielle Situation des DAFV. Wenn man schon nicht weiß, welches Geld auf welchem Konto vorhanden ist - ja nicht einmal im Zuge einer Fusion anscheinend alle Konten kennt - kann man ja auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen. Man muss denen auch mal Zeit geben...

 Die haben ja um Zeit gebeten, um nach der Fusion gewisse Dinge zu ordnen. Dazu gehören anscheinend ja auch die Konten. 

 Da das Empfangen und Senden von Mails im DAFV wohl erst für das Jahr 2017 vorgesehen ist (vermute ich, da ich ja auf meine Anfragen per Mail auch nach Monaten noch keine Antwort erhalten habe), fahren die eventuell ja immer zwischen den Geschäftsstellen hin und her um Konten zu suchen. Man muss denen auch mal Zeit geben...

 Und die Kontonummer in dem Schreiben haben Sie eventuell ja auch nur geändert, weil der Zettel mit der anderen Kontonummer gerade in der anderen Geschäftsstelle lag und die Brieftaube müde war- oder auf dem letzten Flug von einem Kormoran verfolgt wurde. Man muss denen auch mal Zeit geben....

 Du erwartest, dass die das kommunizieren? Gib denen doch bitte ein wenig Zeit...

 Da ist sicherlich etwas vorgefallen- ja sogar etwas gravierendes. Denn die älteren Herren haben ja bisher immer viel Zeit für Veränderungen - wenn es denn welche gab - benötigt.

 Bloß was ist passiert? Frag doch mal Deine Quellen- bin neugierig. Oder ich ruf mal in meinem Verein an... ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Man hört so einiges, aber da bin ich noch am verifizieren..

Der neue Finanzvize scheint aber nicht sehr glücklich zu sein mit seinem Job oder der Arbeit und Kommunikation seiner Präsidiumskollegen oder der Geschäftsstellen, wird von nicht wenigen erzählt, die ihn auf Versammlungen/Sitzungen in den letzten Wochen reden hörten..

Auch werden wohl (auch schriftliche) Anordnungen von ihm bis jetzt ignoriert, bei gewissen Konten Kontenführung und Belege offen zu legen, und so weiter..

Um den ganzen Finanzwirrwarr und die Kontenvielfalt/Verwendung aufzudröseln, brauchts aber in meinen Augen auch einen (guten) Finanzfachmann und keinen Landwirt im Ruhestand.

Wir werden sehen...

Und berichten..

Und ich glaube nicht, dass da bisher ein LV oder gar ein Verein informiert wurde über das Finanz/Kontenchaos da..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Wenn die da im DAFV anscheinend selbst den Überblick verlieren, frage ich mich ehrlich, wie das zuständige FA im dreijährigen Turnus die Gemeinnützigkeit überprüfen will? Machen die da einen Betriebsausflug hin...? 

 Weiß eigentlich dort überhaupt noch jemand welche Konten wo sind? Wo welche Unterlagen sind? Wer wann für was zuständig ist? 

 Vielleicht haben die ja sogar noch Sparbücher in irgendwelchen Immobilien auf irgendwelchen Grundstücken versteckt- wenn Sie die Immobilen wiederfinden...

 Ach was soll's. Wir sollten den einfach noch ein wenig Zeit geben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei es scheint (noch am abklären), dass das Konto hier jetzt ein neu eingerichtetes des Verbandes ist und


Ist doch das normale, bestehende Konto...

Hatte da nen Zahlendreher drin...

Sorry!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Rätselhafte Konten....*

Und noch ein "plötzlicher" Kontenwechsel, siehe letzten Absatz:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=283486


----------

